# Raw Superstar Shake-up Discussion Thread @nofreakingway.com



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Sasha and Bayley having their match on RAW just doesn't feel right, i've been digging the slow burn of their feud.

Also, i've always wondered, what happens if the RAW or SD tag/women's champs get drafted? Do they just get stripped of their titles? Do they swap titles if the other champs get drafted as well? It's a weird situation to think of really, probably never find out as they're not likely to ever make it happen.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I think they take the title with them, no? I imagine it would "magically" either land on two champions, one from either show or else there'd be a deal cut or something like "x wrestler feels the championship belongs on RAW so they'll relinquish it willingly" or whatever.
I wonder if they'll pass over New Day since the RAW side needs some tag teams.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*






It will be an interesting couple of days for WWE programming. Def. gonna be watching.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Before WrestleMania I would’ve bet on AJ Styles coming to Raw, but as he’s still WWE Champion I’m assuming he’s staying on Smackdown.

Not sure about Daniel Bryan though. They tend to draft their top superstars to Raw, so I wouldn’t be surprised to see him get moved over to Monday nights.

I expect Randy Orton to get moved to Raw too.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

AJ's coming to Raw, WF, mark my words.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Donnie said:


> AJ's coming to Raw, WF, mark my words.


Unlike Andrade winning the title at Takeover War Games Donnie, you better be wrong on this one, lol.

But seriously though, in kayfabe, why would Paige and Shane McMahon trade away their current WWE Champion? The only way it would make sense is if Smackdown got back Raw's World Champion in return. But Lesnar ain't going to Smackdown. I don't know, it's a hard thing to spin and I don't think AJ goes anywhere.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TD Stinger said:


> Unlike Andrade winning the title at Takeover War Games Donnie, you better be wrong on this one, lol.
> 
> But seriously though, in kayfabe, why would Paige and Shane McMahon trade away their current WWE Champion? The only way it would make sense is if Smackdown got back Raw's World Champion in return. But Lesnar ain't going to Smackdown. I don't know, it's a hard thing to spin and I don't think AJ goes anywhere.


I think they might do AJ/Nak for Bork/Roman, trade the top two guys of each show for each other. That way in kayfabe they get top guys AND a world title, that's how i would do it. Either way, i don't think AJ is long for SD, he's printing money right now and i think Vince would want him on the 'A' show as a result. We shall see.

You can bank on Cien showing up this week. Donnie knows these things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Just the slightest uncertainty of Bryan's destination has me ready to watch.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I'm definitely expecting a Bryan appearance on RAW. With him stepping down as SDL GM and him wrestling Styles on a TV episode, it seems they just gave him one last big appearance on SD before he moved over. Then again i expected Styles to go to RAW last year so who knows.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Lesnar and Reigns aren't going to Smackdown ffs


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Donnie said:


> I think they might do AJ/Nak for Bork/Roman, trade the top two guys of each show for each other. That way in kayfabe they get top guys AND a world title, that's how i would do it. Either way, i don't think AJ is long for SD, he's printing money right now and i think Vince would want him on the 'A' show as a result. We shall see.
> 
> You can bank on Cien showing up this week. Donnie knows these things.


Brother, if Roman and Brock go to Smackdown I'll eat my shoe, lol. I don't see any chance of that happening.

I do hope to see Almas and Vega next week though.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TD Stinger said:


> Brother, if Roman and Brock go to Smackdown I'll eat my shoe, lol. I don't see any chance of that happening.
> 
> I do hope to see Almas and Vega next week though.


Hope you enjoy the shoe :lmao 

Nah, I'm pretty sure you're right and this ain't happening. Smart money says US for IC, and mabye Bar for Usos will happen. Nothing truly shocking, sadly :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

:brock3 going to SD? :heyman6 nah really can't see that happening.

Meh preview but it's all about the shake up so there's at least some interest there.

Plus Joe is back


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Can we please get Daniel Bryan and the Miz on the same show? I don’t care which.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Uso's and Charlotte will def show up imo. 

And if last year counts for anything, whoever gets jobbed out clean will show up on Smackdown the next night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Who will be the Mr. Irrelevant in this draft?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

God I hope they don’t switch the IC and US titles again, they already did that last year. Plus Jinder is awful and I don’t want him on Raw :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Donnie said:


> I think they might do AJ/Nak for Bork/Roman, trade the top two guys of each show for each other. That way in kayfabe they get top guys AND a world title, that's how i would do it.


I think WWE will do your idea but with the US & IC Titles. So Rollins to SD & Jinder to Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Clique said:


> I think WWE will do your idea but with the US & IC Titles. So Rollins to SD & Jinder to Raw.


I'm thinking that's what will happen too. Orton/Jinder to RAW and Rollins/Miz to SD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Where is RAW this week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



THE MAN said:


> Where is RAW this week?


Hartford, CT.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I expect Bryan to move to RAW.

Wouldn't be shocked if Dolph Ziggler moves to RAW too just because he hasn't done much in awhile. If that happens then PLEASE move Miz over to SDL because I don't want to see those two have another match together.

Plus the couples being together on SDL. Makes me interested to see if like Lana and Rusev or Naomi and Usos get split up.

Plus whats next with Owens and Zayn.

The rest of the preview isn't that interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I hope the "shaking up" is better done than last year's, where everybody just randomly showed up on either show and were like "well, I'm on this show now" :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Who I see moving from RAW to SD...

- Rollins and Miz with the IC title
- Bayley after losing to Sasha
- Asuka
- Mandy and Sonya
- The Revival

Who I see moving from SD to RAW...

- Orton and Jinder with the US title
- Charlotte
- Becky and Naomi
- The Usos

I think Alexa could end on SD as well but it really depends on how they handle her pending rematch. They could just ignore it like they will probably do witn Charlotte’s. Or maybe they just do it on RAW.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

what i really hope for tonight or tomorrow night is some huge twist where everyone is attacking a raw superstar and then a big raw superstar comes out to help to all of a sudden he turns on them and helps the smackdown superstar and rips the raw t-shirt showing the smackdown t-shirt.

that would be awesome


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

If this were real the only guys each brand would look for would be main-eventers, bah.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope the "shaking up" is better done than last year's, where everybody just randomly showed up on either show and were like "well, I'm on this show now" :lmao


God I hope so. Last year just felt so uneventful. Even Angle coming out every so often to announce his latest roster addition would make it somewhat better than last year’s effort.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Hopefully no one brings that spoiler threads info in here tonight.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Bryan and Reigns will not be in the same brand imo or maybe Vince wants to put the final nail in the coffin of his Golden Boy

I hope Rollins will stay on the A show and AJ Styles or Nakamura will move on raw 

Miz can go back to Smackdown his booking was better before the first shake up


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Interesting two nights ahead...

By the end of the shake up I fully expect Daniel Bryan and The Miz to be on the same brand, that's a storyline route they definitely need to go down. If one is to move I expect it to be Bryan with Strowman or Joe going to Smackdown.

I'd swap the US and Intercontinental Championships again, so therefore Jinder to Raw, one of Orton and Roode will probably join him, I think Roode needs the move more though tbh.

Tag Teams I can see New Day moving along with one of Gable/Benjamin or Breezango.

Women I expect Charlotte to move along with Becky or Naomi, Bayley will probably head to Smackdown tomorrow along with Asuka or Alexa or maybe even both.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

AJ gets moved to Raw, thus proving i, like usuall, was right :rusevyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985907840379424768
Yes please


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Lot's of intrigue heading into tonight's Raw episode. It'll be very interesting to see who get's transferred to Raw and vice versa. Kinda hard to predict right now, could be anyone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I want to know the fate of Owens and Zayn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Should be an interesting RAW, looking forward to it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

_*So right now we can now confirmed that Charlotte will be traded over back to Raw. *_


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

If that's true and Ronda is there supposedly... I'm going to get drunk and stay up watching this until 4am.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Xobeh said:


> I'm going to get drunk


Wait...you are NOT drunk already?

I admire your courage. I've been getting ready (drinking) for RAW since yesterday, only way to really get through it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Dolorian said:


> Wait...you are NOT drunk already?
> 
> I admire your courage.


You have to understand, if Ronda is there, she'll most likely smile then turn into angry mode, which reminds me of Austin, which in turn makes me down beers in remembering Austin.

There's a method to this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Xobeh said:


> You have to understand, if Ronda is there, she'll most likely smile then turn into angry mode, which reminds me of Austin, which in turn makes me down beers in remembering Austin.
> 
> There's a method to this.


Fair enough, have at it


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I would trade

The Bar for the Usos. Both teams have done everything there is to do on their brands and need some fresh match ups. Also leads to a potential Cesaro singles push when they break up. Usos pairing with Reigns could be good too.

Naomi for Bayley. Switch the girls up a bit.

Samoa Joe for Baron corbin. Both guys have pretty much feuded with the all the big guys on their brands. Joe to SDL gives them a legitimate monster heel that can feud with Styles and Orton. Baron Corbin can wreck guys on Raw.

Sin Cara for Big Cass. Switch up the jobbers a bit. Let Sin Cara come over and maybe pair him back up with Kalisto and reform the Lucha Dragons. Should be good merch movers. Big Cass gives SDL some much needed size and I would pair him back up with Carmella.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Ronda seems a lock to stay on RAW.


----------



## BGreen (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



SpikeDudley said:


> I would trade
> 
> The Bar for the Usos. Both teams have done everything there is to do on their brands and need some fresh match ups. Also leads to a potential Cesaro singles push when they break up. Usos pairing with Reigns could be good too.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with all of this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

These next few Raws def have my full attention. Hopefully they capitalize :draper2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Some final preditions. I say some because I really can't pin down what I really think they will do.

Brock, Roman, Braun, Lashley, and Rollins will all stay.

They will get Orton, Roode, and eventually Owens and/or Zayn.

Smackdown will lose 3 out of the following: Joe, Miz, Balor, Jeff Hardy.

They will get the Usos and American Alpha 2.

They will lose 2 of the following teams: The Bar, The Revival, The Balor Club.

They will lose at least 2 of the following: Asuka, Sasha, Bayley.

They will gain at least 2 of the following: Charlotte, Becky, Naomi.

They will get Drew McIntyre from NXT.

Again, I'm kind of cheating but this year, it's fairly unpredictable to see who stays and goes.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Charlotte for Sasha

The Usos and Breezango for The Revival and The Bar

Corbin for Balor, Jeff, or Elias


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Draft shows are always fun, be interesting to see who moves to Raw tonight. Can definitely see Charlotte going to Raw, not really sure about anyone else though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I would love it if after the shakeup things end up so that the talent i am interested in ends up on RAW. Reigns, Charlotte, Ronda and Rollins on RAW is all I need. But I have a feeling that it won't end up like that and that either Rollins goes to SD, Charlotte stays there or both.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Pleaseeeee have Balor on SD. Tired of seeing sack of shit and I don't watch SD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Hopefully Hatford's crowd is as hot as hell tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Lashley looked jacked af, an absolute monster, last week, excited to see what he does this week :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

_*I know tonight is going to be a fun one to sit through. *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985986281728602112


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I just realized, I've never seen a superstar shake up or anything like it.
So what happens exactly? RAW gets a bunch of people tonight and then tomorrow SD gets some from RAW, is it a trade eg: Orton for Reigns or just a random draw like they did years and years ago at the first brand split?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Xobeh said:


> I just realized, I've never seen a superstar shake up or anything like it.
> So what happens exactly? RAW gets a bunch of people tonight and then tomorrow SD gets some from RAW, is it a trade eg: Orton for Reigns or just a random draw like they did years and years ago at the first brand split?


Literally a few select people from SD will just show up randomly on Raw tonight, which means they've been traded. You won't know who goes to SD from Raw until tomorrow. At least that's how they did is last time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

_*The Revival are definitely losing their match to Bray Wyatt and Matt Hardy. Expect to see them tomorrow on Tuesday Nights. *_


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Do you think it's possible the Bludgeon Brothers would come to RAW and feud with Bray/Matt?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

To Raw:

Randy Orton, The Usos, Naomi, Charlotte, Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal & Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

*ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT! :Cocky*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Big Cass is backstage at Raw, says PWInsider.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Even Flow said:


> Big Cass is backstage at Raw, says PWInsider.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Had no idea who Big Cass since I never watch SD, saw him under the name Colin Cassady, got mixed up with Colin Delaney and was really confused.

For the record, this is Colin Delany:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I just read Big Cass is rumored to return tonight.. This RAW already sucks


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Xobeh said:


> Had no idea who Big Cass since I never watch SD, saw him under the name Colin Cassady, got mixed up with Colin Delaney and was really confused.
> 
> For the record, this is Colin Delany:


They're similar, but Cass is taller.

I think Delaney might be better on the mic though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*






"I don't want to be champion of the universe!"

Bryan has spoken, he bleeds Team Blue!........so swerve he goes to Raw! Lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



DulyNoted said:


> They're similar, but Cass is taller.
> 
> I think Delaney might be better on the mic though.


That's what had me confused. I searched him and saw he's 7'0 and thought "that's one growth spurt that kid got".
He was the guy with Enzo, I remember him now, actually. He wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

_*If Cass is backstage tonight, I wonder if they will continue to have him in the heel role or turn him face tonight. *_


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Enzo and Cass reunion then?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

If Finn goes to SD, I'm going to watch it for Paige calling him baby girl.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

*Cass is cool. You guys are haters. :hogan*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TD Stinger said:


> { videos }


I'll go out of my way and say that none of those interviewed are moving from their respective brand.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Dolorian said:


> I'll go out of my way and say that none of those interviewed are moving from their respective brand.


AJ, Bryan, and Carmella aren't leaving. But I think Joe and Finn have a pretty good chance of going to the other side.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TD Stinger said:


> AJ, Bryan, and Carmella aren't leaving. But I think Joe and Finn have a pretty good chance of going to the other side.


Finn maybe but I don't see Joe moving now that he is set to face Reigns at Backlash.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Leon Knuckles said:


> *Cass is cool. You guys are haters. :hogan*


_*Big time haters. :aj3*_


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> To Raw:
> 
> Randy Orton, The Usos, Naomi, Charlotte, Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal & Dolph Ziggler.


I think that would be a awesome line up, Smackdown wouldn't be losing that much with them moving over as I think most have done all they can do on that brand. I expect WWE to pull out a shock with one of the name's someone no one was expecting.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Any of these possible?

To RAW:
- Randy Orton
- Jinder Mahal (with US Title & Singh Brothers)
- Bobby Roode or Rusev & Aiden English
- Dolph Ziggler
- Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn
- Charlotte Flair
- Becky Lynch
- Nikki Bella
- Ruby Riot
- The New Day
- Breezango
- Tye Dillinger
- Mojo Rawley
- Sin Cara
- Mike Kanellis with Maria Kanellis
- Tom Phillips
- Byron Saxton

To Smackdown Live:
- Samoa Joe
- Seth Rollins (with IC Title)
- Finn Balor
- The Miz and Miztourage
- Jeff Hardy
- Bayley
- Sasha Banks
- Asuka
- Sonya Deville
- Gallows & Anderson
- Heath Slater & Rhyno
- Big Cass
- Goldust
- Curt Hawkins
- R-Truth
- Michael Cole
- Jonathan Coachman


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Man if we could get rid of Coach, I'd take anyone.
I'd take that annoying dude, Sam Roberts.
I'd fucking even welcome Finn smiling more.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I can't drink when Raw is on. It starts at midday here, drinking in the middle of the day is not good :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I am ready to be sports entertained. :trolldog


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't drink when Raw is on. It starts at midday here, drinking in the middle of the day is not good :lmao


Australia or something?
You're like Ireland but... 12 hours behind, of course you can drink during the day.

Just think of all the great commentary from Coach and about his knowledge of English soccer chants, ought to make you drink.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Whose ready for a superstar shakeup? :cole


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Ugh its shakeup o'clock and I can't find a damn working stream


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

_*I am ready for the superstar shake up, of fucking it, WWE Trade Draft!!!! *_


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Just tuned in. So excited :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

All set and ready for RAW...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I came into this last expecting to see skits between the GM's and the superstars actual reactions to being traded.

This year, I've come to accept that we're just gonna have a bunch of random appearances tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Whose ready for a superstar shakeup? :cole


Boss time episodic vintage RAW episodic Nine ninety-nine episodic BIG DOG! :cole


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Crowd is hype! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

"The Future is Rollins" sign front and center.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Angle's going to follow Bryan's lead and return to active competition. :trolldog


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder on Raw.

Seth going to smackdown :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

JINDER TO RAW!

That means Rollins to SDL!!!!! :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Fucking Jinder to open RAW?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

JINDER IS ON THE A-SHOW :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Well, I guess Rollins is going to Smackdown, lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Seth to SD then?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Mahal is trash but that means Rollins is going to Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder is going to Raw!!!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

starting off with Mahal fucking LOL


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I heard a rumor Cena only broke up with Nikki to put Roman Reigns over.He is gonna give a speech tonight saying he can't commit because he isn't half the man The Big Dog is.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't drink when Raw is on. It starts at midday here, drinking in the middle of the day is not good :lmao


I don't understand the problem here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder taking over RAW. roud


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Nooooooooo not Jinder on Raw, please NO. Cos that means Seth is going to SD  I think I'm the only one who doesn't want Seth to go to that crappy show lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Well Smackdown just got better :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Orton and Jinder to RAW then, Rollins and Miz to SD confirmed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I have a feeling Smackdown will not do so good tonight.

Good riddance to Mahal!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TD Stinger said:


> I came into this last expecting to see skits between the GM's and the superstars actual reactions to being traded.
> 
> This year, I've come to accept that we're just gonna have a bunch of random appearances tonight.


Waittttt, Shakeup =/= GMs making draft picks? Aw man, that's disappointing!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Here's Kurt to botch another promo .. uh.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

So this pretty much guarantees Rollins is going to Smackdown, right?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



ROLLINS said:


> Jinder is going to Raw!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark:


I hope that is sarcastic.

Jinder on Raw makes me want to puke.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

*That is right, get off my fucking show Jinder Mahal!!! *:yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Rollins leagues above Jinder :lol. Not a fair trade for Raw at all :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

This fucking loser belongs in TNA.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Sdl just got 100% more watchable


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I knew it. 

Now Rollins to SD


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

They're leading with Mahal and closing with Bryan.

It's happening. :cry


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder off SD, making SD instantly better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

IT'S OFFICIAL:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986032419848511488


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I've never been SO fucking happy to see Jinder Mahal in my life :lmao :lmao 



ROLLINS said:


> Jinder is going to Raw!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark:


DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS???? :rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Seriously, how in the hell is he the first pick?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Just waiting for:

"I Hear Voices In My Head!"


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Really? This boring sack of pathetic shit? Modern day madarada whatever the fuck that shit means. He needs to be drafted to Sunday Night Heat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder Mahal!!!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

RAW just got significantly worse whereas Smackdown got significantly better.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

The good thing about Mahal going to Raw is that he has not a HOPE! There’s surely no way he’d get a push at the expense of all the other talent on Raw right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder's Raw's problem now Raw.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Thank god Mahal is off Smackdown. I guess this means the IC belt is going to Smackdown.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Well the bright side is, we are a heel turn away from Rollins and Styles happening.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Seth to SD and Jinder to Raw............. Paige just pulled off the Heist Of A Century


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder off Smackdown. :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Monday Night Maharaja!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder!

Hope this means Seth is going to SDL. So many great matches he can have there! :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



ROLLINS said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986032419848511488


COME ON!!!!

That means it's a must that Seth is heading to Smackdown.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

This pretty much confirms that Rollins is off to SD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

The US title is on RAW, that def means Seth is going to SDL.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

SDL is must watch if Rollins is on it. :mark


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

So RAW gets the worst and most worthless piece of fucking junk on the planet .. good for them I guess, he single handily destroyed SD last year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

You suck chants lmfao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Fucking Hell, how tall is Jinder? He's about a full head taller than Kurt


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Interesting to see how well Jinder does on RAW but i'm assuming Seth is headed to SmackDown then?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

ROLLINS TO SDL :mark::mark::mark: 

Unless this is a major swerve and Raw is getting all the titles.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder to be the one to beat Roman Reigns for the title for another 6 month of terror reign on Raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jinder gets dat heat. I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Raw just got worse...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



The Phenom. said:


> They're leading with Mahal and closing with Bryan.
> 
> It's happening. :cry


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Prayer Police said:


> Monday Night Maharaja!!!!


:lmao
Love it! :cole


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

nofreakingway.com


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Nofreakingway.com


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Ok WWE, if Seth is going to SD, Dean needs to go too so they're together for a future feud, please and thank you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Angle really trade Jinder for Seth?

It's gotta be for AJ or Orton.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Finn probably nervous with Jinder back on Raw


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Please be Braun please be Braun


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



arch.unleash said:


> So RAW gets the worst and most worthless piece of fucking junk on the planet .. good for them I guess, he single handily destroyed SD last year.


They need heels to feed to Reigns during his title run, Jinder be perfect for a B PPV or two. He might even get Reigns cheered lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

We are about to have Jinder vs Roman for the Universal title right? fpalm


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

So Jinder is on Raw Huh? Guess that means Seth is going to SD.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

:lol What's your email address, Kurt?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Angle gave up Rollins for Jinder though :lmao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

He's by fucking far the worst creature to ever hold a mic, I hate his existence. Fuck this talentless shit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

If Jeff loses we fucking riot :mark:


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

He's gonna lose to Jeff and Jeff will go to smackdown


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

As long as AJ, Nak, and DB stay on Smackdown I will be good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Is Jeff about to win the title tonight?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Really hope Jeff wins.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Damn it Jeff, get your old solo music back damn it, lol.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I hope Big E, Bobby, Becky, Charlotte, Naomi and the Usos find their way to Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I really hope Hardy takes the US title from Mahal.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jeff is losing by something heelish and is going to SDL tomorrow. 

Rollins & Jeff already :mark


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Not a surprise here. Unless Rollins drops the title tonight he's going to Smackdown.

EDIT: Hardy could change things for Rollins.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I guess Seth is going to Smackdown. should be a good move for him.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

There’s a 4 way at Greatest Royal Rumble with Samoa Joe, the Miz, Balor and Rollins so it’s not set in stone yet that Seth is going to SD Live


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

GINDA MAL WRONG LOL kurt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Jeff Hardy for US champ? Nice!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Lashley please


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Get it Jeff!:mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

If Jeff wins he's a grandslam champion too right?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Gonna sign up for a free trial of WWE Network with [email protected] as my email address


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Brother Nero!!! :evilmatt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Finn probably nervous with Jinder back on Raw


Ouchhhh that hurt just looking at it


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Steroid junkie vs pill junkie


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Ok WWE, if Seth is going to SD, Dean needs to go too so they're together for a future feud, please and thank you.


Keep Ambrose on RAW, turn him heel and face Reigns. They haven't faced each other that much. Him and Rollins need time apart.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

If Jeff loses then the servers at nofreakingway.com will be down all night.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Nish115 said:


> He's gonna lose to Jeff and Jeff will go to smackdown


Im thinking that as well. Jeff is only lacking the US title


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

No settling in for Jinder, get that title defended freaking now!!! Could Jeff win the US Championship and go to SmackDown tomorrow?!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

I really want Seth to going to Smackdown, but they still can make face him a SD star for the IC title and then lose it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Brother Nero! Win that belt!


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Does nobody else think Jeff will win and then tomorrow show up on smackdown? 

And seth stays on RAW?

I just can't picture seth on SD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Xobeh said:


> Had no idea who Big Cass since I never watch SD, saw him under the name Colin Cassady, got mixed up with Colin Delaney and was really confused.
> 
> For the record, this is Colin Delany:


Brooklyn Brawler vs Mikey Whippreck vs Colin Delaney vs James Ellsworth is a dream match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> I guess Seth is going to Smackdown. should be a good move for him.


 Or Miz could take it to SD if he beats Seth at Backlash.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn! I guess Jeff wins and goes to Smackdown.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Hardy wins the US Title and goes to Smackdown?

Bottom line, since we're all pretty sure Jeff is going to Smackdown, if Jeff wins the US Title here, Rollins stays put. If Jinder wins, Rollins is on Smackdown.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



FITZ said:


> Not a surprise here. Unless Rollins drops the title tonight he's going to Smackdown.
> 
> EDIT: Hardy could change things for Rollins.


Let's pray. Rollins, Miz, and Sasha desperately need to change brands.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*

Brother Nero!
I kneeeeew you'd come


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



RapShepard said:


> If Jeff wins he's a grandslam champion too right?


Indeed he is.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm fine with Seth going to SD but at least trade him for an equal lol. 

For real though, I could see Jeff winning and taking the US title back to SDL.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Jeff is about to job to the shittiest fuck that ever lived, I won't witness this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I would laugh so hard if Jinder lost the title :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nish115 said:


> Does nobody else think Jeff will win and then tomorrow show up on smackdown?
> 
> And seth stays on RAW?


 Would be a complete waste and why on earth would Angle risk it since the trades have been made.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



RapShepard said:


> If Jeff wins he's a grandslam champion too right?


He already is one, but he'll be one under the current format as well.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, this is nuts. 
I was expecting the GMs to be drafting folks and bickering along the way :lol

So, kayfabe wise, how exactly does this work? Kurt and Paige agree on trades? Or is it random?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hardy has lost a step or 2 but he still gets those big reactions.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

If NW Jose stays on Raw he will be eaten by the crowd in less than two months. His gimmick is cringe.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Guessing Mahal is on RAW as Vince's latest "get Reigns cheered" attempt.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Title change.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“But Jeff’s been a very.... Elbow to the back of the neck”


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"he's never held the US title"
"I guess you could call it a career changing opportunity"

Coach please, I'm begging you, do anything. Be one of the fangirls for Finn. Anything. Just don't fucking speak, please.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If I was Seth, I'd be so insulted that Jinder would be considered a good trade for me fpalm :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope there's at least one major trade e.g. AJ, Orton, Bryan, Nak, Seth, Joe, Braun or Roman.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

As long as Daniel Bryan doesn't get drafted, with him, AJ, Nakamura and potentially Bryan on SD then that's one hell of a show with some potential great matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmmm, so maybe we won't get Jinder and Orton for the millionth time.....













LET'S GO JEFF :mark :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Abisial said:


> He already is one, but he'll be one under the current format as well.


Oh okay, that's a pretty cool accomplishment a 2x grand slam champion.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry but who has changed thus far? Just Jinder?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If I was Seth, I'd be so insulted that Jinder would be considered a good trade for me <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 Probably Jinder + someone else.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Hardy has lost a step or 2 but he still gets those big reactions.


It was bound to catch up with him after all the crazy bumps he's taken. I think there is a main event title run still left in him.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Okay, this is nuts.
> I was expecting the GMs to be drafting folks and bickering along the way :lol
> 
> So, kayfabe wise, how exactly does this work? Kurt and Paige agree on trades? Or is it random?


Don't quote me on this but it's somewhat random, I think. I don't think the GMs are involved but that it's a case of the superstars don't decide, it's a draw but nobody knows type of deal from what I've read about it recently.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If I was Seth, I'd be so insulted that Jinder would be considered a good trade for me fpalm :lol


If i was Nicolas i would be insulted that Jinder was a good trade, never mind Seth.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fully expecting Jeff to win :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> As long as Daniel Bryan doesn't get drafted, with him, AJ, Nakamura and potentially Bryan on SD then that's one hell of a show with some potential great matches.


But how long before folk start claiming it doesn't feel important. AJ, Nak, Owens, and Zayn have been there and most have claimed it to feel like a B show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corrupt said:


> Sorry but who has changed thus far? Just Jinder?


Only Jinder so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drug test Angle for drafting Jinder.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The idea of Seth going to Smackdown as their big acquisition... cool, but what about all the "Monday Night Rollins" shirts?  

Jinder being the first drafted doesn't excite me, but then the chance of Jeff Hardy winning a singles title again... I'm happy!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Orton did a lot of rest holds. Jinder be like "hold my beer".


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicholas to RAW next :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> I hope there's at least one major trade e.g. AJ, Orton, Bryan, Nak, Seth, Joe, Braun or Roman.


I think Orton to Raw would be my bet. Keep AJ, Bryan and Nak on Smackdown and send over Rollins and Joe and you would make Smackdown must see then.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I don't think Jeff Hardy is winning this match, but I do see him being transferred to SD.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Something I haven't thought of is that Jeff wins here and goes to Smackdown, then Rollins doesn't need to go to Smackdown.

I don't think it will happen and kayfabe wise it would be a dumb look on Angle, but it can happen.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Only Jinder so far.


Thanks.

I don’t mind him if he is a permanent in the role he’s currently in (not main event) and if he keeps the long hair.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JESUS Look at the Gyno on that fucker in slomo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I don't want Jinder anywhere near any of my favourites. Everybody who feuds with him looks worse afterwards, I don't want that for any of them :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jeff wins the belt then gets drafted to smackdown tomorrow


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm more interested to know who goes to SmackDown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder stay concussing people on RAW. :lol


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

I can see Jinder will feud with Roman in the future. That way Roman might be get cheered lol

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So if Jeff wins he goes to SD tomorrow, if he loses Seth goes to SD tomorrow, either way SD wins because both are better than Jinder


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe Smackdown Live will fit Nicholas's schedule?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LOLOLOL at Jinders timing on that backdrop from the ropes.. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Jinder vs Braun is coming bitches


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm guessing Orton is moving to Raw with Jinder. Miz and Rollins move to SD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder is so stiff they are protecting Brock from him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jeff got knocked silly


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff really doesn't age though. Some of these moves are right out of the early 2000's, and he even looks the same. Meanwhile, his brother is running around looking like a 60 year old mad hatter :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking Jeff is going to win.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now that Jinder is on Raw I wonder if 3MB will form up again in the future. All they need is Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Put Jinder against Brock. I would be happy.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Please give JH is old theme.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

FUCK OUTTA HERE YOU ROIDED GEEK :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

YES Jeff!!!!! :mark

But no Rollins on SD :cry


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Brother Nerooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

:wow

Think it's going to be Jeff, Balor and Miz going to SD as their major picks then.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jeff Hardy the new US champ and he's going to SDL, watch!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daaamn


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank God.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSS:mark:

Please don't let Mahal win it right back. :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bahgawd HE DID IT!
:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeff wins :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO MAHAL/ORTON :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff wins! :mark


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Yay Jeff wins

Means the match on backlash will be triple threat match

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't forget Orton still has a title shot.

So anything can happen tbh.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow WTF


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hahaha Yes 

Perhaps Jeff goes to SD with the title.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jinder buried already.. That makes up for him opening RAW


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

I wanna hear No More Words damnit... Doesn't WWE own that theme?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Really hardy deserving to be a grand slam champ? Uh....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Jeff vs Orton revisited. Their last feud in like 2007 or 2008 was fun


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff looks disapointed he's going to smackdown. Also the way he went round the ring before the match to hi-5 everyone..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Shit, he actually won. That kick was brutal. Credit to Jinder, solid match with a hot crowd. Good way to start the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bullshit


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So Hardy to Smackdown.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

In what idiotic universe is Jinder Bitchtits Mahal the #1 pick for RAW?!

SMDH


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jeff new US Champ!!! Jeff probably going to Smackdown to be one of the top faces there, Rollins is staying on Raw, and Jinder is relegated to jobber status again.

Everything is right in the world :eva2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hardy the new US Champ!
Brother Nero! I knew you could!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Its crazy how well Jeff moves around for a guy in his 40's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey I was right :lmao

Jeff goes to SD with the US title now or does Seth still go?

Ha I'm so happy, Jinder's title reign lasted a week. Congrats Jeff, you stopped the reign of terror before it got started


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Rusev didnt died for this......


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Is he a Grand Slam champ now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This makes me think Matt and Bray are winning the tag titles and somehow Jeff will join them.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell was that Twist of Fate? :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not a good start for Jinder on RAW but does this mean Jeff could go to SmackDown instead of Rollins?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Grand Slam champion, there are a lot these days lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

is Jeff now a grand slam champion???


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*JEFF HARDY IS THE NEW UNITED STATES CHAMPION!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark *_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That Jinder shot reminded me of the Vince vs Hogan Mania 19 face


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Solid match with a great crowd!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder back to being a jobber on Raw :lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Really hardy deserving to be a grand slam champ? Uh....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems like wwe just wants to make everyone they can a grand slam champion these days.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

HA!!! Wtf? Was not expecting that! What a flop of a return to Raw for Mahal. 

I literally said a few minutes ago when Mahal came out that he hasn’t a hope on Raw. There ye go


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Get a DUI ---> Win US title

????


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The darkest day in the history of the sport.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jinder isn't a bad worker at all.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I've had a feeling since Rollins won the IC Title that he wasn't going to SD...
Then I saw Jinder on Raw and I thought there was a chance
and then it was ripped from me! :cry

But Jeff on SD is a good start. :mark

Give me Jeff over Jinder any day :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What a first pick for Raw. :lol:
So, Jinder going back to Raw just to be a jobber again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feelz good man


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff Hardy's been a Grand Slam for a while now guys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> In what idiotic universe is Jinder Bitchtits Mahal the #1 pick for RAW?!
> 
> SMDH


The one where you're not judge for your bitchtits #beprogressive


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bruce certainly shilled for that gig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrEvans said:


> Is he a Grand Slam champ now?


Depending on how you look at it, he's a 2 time Grand Slam Champion now. He was a Grand Slam Champion from the old era. (World, IC, European, Tag)


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Bayley vs Sasha on a random RAW.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Leather Rebel said:


> What a first pick for Raw. :lol:
> So, Jinder going back to Raw just to be a jobber again?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Really hardy deserving to be a grand slam champ? Uh....
> ...


 Third grand slam champion in a couple of months. I think he's the 4th/5th in the last year. Ziggler might have done it too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hopefully this means Jinder goes back to jobberville.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This makes me think Matt and Bray are winning the tag titles and somehow Jeff will join them.


Hmmmm I think like this idea


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh godammit vince has lured bruce prichard back into the fold with all that filthy lucre


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The silhouette in Miz's ad for his guest makes me feel like it's Orton.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Throws a spanner in the works about rollins moving to Smackdown now.

They need to split the Hardy's up anyway. So we be left with some questions for the night about who's moving to Raw. Maybe Jeff winning was to question who's going, good move WWE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder be lookin like...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Depending on how you look at it, he's a 2 time Grand Slam Champion now. He was a Grand Slam Champion from the old era. (World, IC, European, Tag)


Oh shit, didn't realise he'd won the old format too.
So, new & old format grand champ? That's pretty good going!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Third grand slam champion in a couple of months. I think he's the 4th/5th in the last year. Ziggler might have done it too.


He's been a grandslam since his first World Title win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Figured Bayley & Sasha would have a match on a PPV, not on a random RAW.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dafuq Prichard


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW getting major shafted on that deal.

Draft Jinder as US Champion and he loses and now Jeff may end up at SDL with the Title?

:lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I didn't think they could make me hate Bayley and Sasha to this extent. How can a breakup last two years? Just fuck off!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Throws a spanner in the works about rollins moving to Smackdown now.
> 
> 
> 
> They need to split the Hardy's up anyway. So we be left with some questions for the night about who's moving to Raw. Maybe Jeff winning was to question who's going, good move WWE.




If the IC title doesn’t go to Smackdown, doesn’t mean Seth won’t lose it and go to Smackdown anyway. 

Eg. Jeff goes to Smackdown. Seth goes to Smackdown too. Loses title at Greatest Royal Rumble. IC title goes back to Raw


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

if they don't have DB on Miz TV then wwe are idiots


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great that Jeff has the US title, but now i have a horrible feeling that Mahal will win the IC title from Rollins and make him a grand slam winner, which just makes that achievement much less meaningful.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think Jinder be facing Reigns on some B PPV's, they need some heels on Raw. He doesn't need the US title. Does that make it a triple threat between orton, Jeff and Jinder now at Backlash?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how stupid that made Jinder look too, "I can beat anybody on Raw!" then he goes and loses his first match on Raw :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bryan on MizTV?! :mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"I will say the things WWE doesn't want me to say!"

- Commercial for a podcast on WWE RAW for WWE Network


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seriously if Daniel Bryan goes to Raw, Roman HAS to go to Smackdown. No way can they have them on the same show. Fans will annihilate Roman even more.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rob Terry on Miz TV!!!??


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gonna make a prediction: By the end of the year, Jinder will be a grand slam champion.

He can get a quick transtional reign with the IC title (I think Seth stays and either goes to SD or Orton gets the belt back on SD) and then will be a tag champ at some point. I don't see much for him to do on RAW


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So now Raw is stuck with Jinder, while Jeff most likely takes the US title back to SD :lol Raw was either going to lose Seth to Jinder, had he won. Now Raw lost Jeff for Jinder. Angle screwed up that one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Silly me for thinking Sasha vs Bayley was going to be the main event


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Probably Charlotte on Miz, honestly.
Or else someone he can feud with like Orton


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

So, it’s Superstar Shake Up night and the geek in the green t-shirt isn’t in the crowd for the first time in forever?

lol

Bad luck, asshat.


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Due to the fact all the bad weather (freezing rain, snow, ice pellets, rain (this still going on) we've had in Southern Ontario this weekend means my tv is out

Fortunately thanks to SportsnetNow I can still watch Raw live due to the I'm a Sportsnet subscriber through my tv company

Hopefully they'll do it again tomorrow, because a hockey game between two US teams is in Smackdown's timeslot


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Dafuq Prichard


If you're worried about them selling out, Conrad and Bruce said on their podcast this past Friday that it'll be the exact same thing as their podcast, just in video form. 

They're actually doing the regular podcast still from what I understand.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

these WWE t shirt commercials are just so cringe


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They might actually trade Bryan to Raw.

RIP Roman :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jeff to Sd???


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Great that Jeff has the US title, but now i have a horrible feeling that Mahal will win the IC title from Rollins and make him a grand slam winner, which just makes that achievement much less meaningful.




Mahal has never won the tag titles either though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Please switch Sasha and give a her fucking chance to save her career. She's too talented for this shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This forum has issues, loading problems regularly over the last week or so. Having trouble now loading this thread.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He wasn't ready even though he was dressed to compete. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god please don't tell me Mahal is winning the title back at the Greatest Royal Rumble.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I didn't think they could make me hate Bayley and Sasha to this extent. How can a breakup last two years? Just fuck off!


These two badly need a heel turn and brand split, probably worse then anyone else in WWE right now. They need a year or two away from any match from each other as WWE ruined any potential of a big woman's match sadly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but i hate this idiots dance .


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So now Raw is stuck with Jinder, while Jeff most likely takes the US title back to SD <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> Raw was either going to lose Seth to Jinder, had he won. Now Raw lost Jeff for Jinder. Angle screwed up that one.


 Smackdown might "win" this shake up if Raw is getting Kami.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Doesn't Orton still have a title rematch with Mahal?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

YESSS FEUD WITH THE DANCING GIMMICK JINDER. Welcome to LOWER CARD HELL BITCH. 



(I Like Jose tho :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude, fuck this No Way loser.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Jose going to bang Deans girl :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder vs NWJ....

LULZ


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cut off by No Way Jose :maury


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Is Bayley wearing a bib?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OH GOD PLEASE DONT TELL ME JINDER IS GONNA FEUD WITH JOSE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bayley looks like she's wearing a bib :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee joining the hooooo train


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

bayley with her adult bib on. what the fuck is that


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Way Jose has the stench of jobber all over him.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley zzzzzzzz


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol No Way jose’s music playing while he was in mid interview :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Oh god please don't tell me Mahal is winning the title back at the Greatest Royal Rumble.


Im 99 Percent sure this will happen. Makes sense. Oh well.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
Renee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Bayley a God of Destruction


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jinder feuding with NWJ? Ya, he is buried :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Oh god please don't tell me Mahal is winning the title back at the Greatest Royal Rumble.


I'll give you a worse scenario than that, which is the exact thing I thought of.

Who is the one guy in the WWE that Roman Reigns could possibly get cheered against?

.....yeah.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The only way somebody could lose a draft faster than Raw would be a NBA/NFL/NHL draft pick choking to death on a peanut right after being selected.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's weird how over Bayley is.
It's weird how over most of the women are actually


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh God. I already cannot take anymore of No Way Jose. Make him go away I BEG YOU WWE!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Heel To Face said:


> bayley with her adult bib on. what the fuck is that


Looks like one of those bibs they give you when you order a lobster dinner.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Please switch Sasha and give a her fucking chance to save her career. She's too talented for this shit


I'm more intrigued with a heel Bayley, to see how she can pull it off. But Sasha does need to get her career back on track, she's been stagnating for quite a while now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate when they do a recap during a theme song that I like...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha, I don't want to see you lose but if it means you're going to SDL then please. :cry


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

But remember. Jinder is not an experiment or something like that. :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Feels like a very very long time ago these two put on the greatest women’s match ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BOSSSSS TAIMEEEE! :cole


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can Bayley turn heel already?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Oh god please don't tell me Mahal is winning the title back at the Greatest Royal Rumble.


They took the title off him before a match with Lesnar and the tour in India and then had him lose in India.

I'm not worried about him winning it back at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THAT BOTCH LMFAO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha/Bayley is so tired at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Biggest trade will be announced towards the end of he 2, right?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bayley Maivia everybody!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

B O T C H


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Wait are you telling me they are giving Banks/Bayley away for free. LOL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley is prettier than she was in 16/17.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Fans haven’t a clue whether to cheer or boo Sasha. They need to figure out wtf they’re doing with this storyline


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BOTCHAMANIA!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Mahal has never won the tag titles either though


That's good at least, making him a grand slam winner would be ridiculous.


----------



## MuckFizzou (Jul 24, 2017)

Lol terrible botch by Bayley.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> OH GOD PLEASE DONT TELL ME JINDER IS GONNA FEUD WITH JOSE


I actually hope he is. Jinder is a jobber. He should be there to put over the better talent.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha :lenny


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bothamania or wrestlingshitz


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Botchamania


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mufficarana


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JFC.. First the botch and then that nearly botched sorry ass hurricuranna.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, man. Bayley..... 
:con1


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

MuckFizzou said:


> Lol terrible botch by Bayley.


50/50 shot every time you go for a move... shit happens.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Not even 30 seconds into the match


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Never mind, a popup at the bottom of the screen of Sportsnet Now said Smackdown will air tomorrow night live online there if we don't want to wait until Wednesday when it airs on Sportsnet360, it's free if we subscribe to Sportsnet360


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Corey reeeeaaaallllllyyyyyy hates Sasha


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmmm Miz TV, wonder what feud this is starting. Hmmm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

No Way Jose v Jinder Mahal non-title feud incoming, Raw is must-see :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice way to cover that botch Corey


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Catching up on DVR, poor Jinder. Now two Smackdown title winners at Wrestlemania have lost their titles in the first two weeks after Wrestlemania.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember No Way Jose having a pretty decent match with Austin Aries at Takeover Brooklyn II. He had a mildly fun curtain jerking type gimmick in NXT and it worked for what it was. Those kinds of gimmicks are always made even more stupid on the main roster, so he's fucked. I always thought they may repackage him before bringing him up...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Banks recovering well after the botch :bjpenn


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooo, who do we think the Miz TV guest will be?

I can't think of anyone but Bryan. Tons of history with Miz, plus big enough star to immediately get a big angle on his way in. 

If not, maybe Orton? Rusev?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope SD gets Joe for Bryan.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

3 4 minute add in 35 mins. This is bs


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

With Rollins staying on RAW...

Can the Big Dog move to SDL!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Soooo, who do we think the Miz TV guest will be?
> 
> I can't think of anyone but Bryan. Tons of history with Miz, plus big enough star to immediately get a big angle on his way in.
> 
> If not, maybe Orton? Rusev?


 Definitely Bryan if it's at the end of the 2nd hr.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> With Rollins staying on RAW...
> 
> Can the Big Dog move to SDL!


I don't think it's a definite Seth is staying quite yet. Certainly a possibility, but so is Jeff.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So is the US title on RAW now or what?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match sucks as much as Big Cass...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz, likely with Rusev. I would hope Bryan, but i dunno.

I got a feeling we get Rey Mysterio tonight!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I remember No Way Jose having a pretty decent match with Austin Aries at Takeover Brooklyn II. He had a mildly fun curtain jerking type gimmick in NXT and it worked for what it was. Those kinds of gimmicks are always made even more stupid on the main roster, so he's fucked. I always thought they may repackage him before bringing him up...


You need the jobbers and that's where he fits, it's usually those guys that lost longer then the higher level guys cause they know their place and get on with it. He's a decent wrestler but you are right he's screwed after a month or so and everything settles down, he probably wont even get the fancy entrance after a while lo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes Cole, they did have great matches but that was a long time ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:HA


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Hope Becky stays on SD because she’s more likely to get treated better there but I’m not holding my breath


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

So, are they rushing to try and end the Sasha-Bayley feud because they’re sending one to SDL?

That’d be fucking idiotic ... so actually extremely likely in WWE.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn...this is a botch fest.

Just move Sasha to SD already...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"They're so wrapped up in each other they might be losing sight of the future"

So you mean Coach they're having a wrestling feud? Those things that used to happen between wrestlers or stables and used to matter?

Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio may return today. Big Cass to SD.

We still are missing, Ambrose, and Jason Jordan lmao!!!!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> Definitely Bryan if it's at the end of the 2nd hr.


Please not Bryan, I don't want him moving to Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Miz, likely with Rusev. I would hope Bryan, but i dunno.
> 
> I got a feeling we get Rey Mysterio tonight!


Bryan would make so much sense. They could finish where they started out at on talking smacking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Revolution is dead. Long live Ronda.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

At least Booker T was funny. Coach is insufferable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corrupt said:


> Hope Becky stays on SD because she’s more likely to get treated better there but I’m not holding my breath


Becky hasn't been treated well on SD for nearly the entire brand split.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"I never understand waiting"
Coach, you fucking idiot, you understand that you can't go for the entire m-

Actually no, you don't. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well looks like Absolution is going to SDL lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

jesus christ these two can even botch a fucking brawl :heston


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Riot squad on Raw?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Riot squad on raw. 

So Bayley/Banks and Absolution to Smackdown.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Riotttttttt Squad!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So which women are going to SDL?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Major BotchaManiA!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Didn't we get enough of this shit with absolution


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Riot Squad is on RAW :eyeroll


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of course...fuckery.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

jose has decent size and he really is not bad in the ring. a good time party guy is not going to work. Unless he turns into more 420 godfather than adam rose.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sasha never gonna just beat Bayley again :lmao


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Did Liv Morgan just blow Papa Smurf?

Who the hell thinks that is a good look?!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What a horrible end to the match, these 2 deserve much better than this shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Absolution to SD, called it. They will continue their association with Paige there.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought they might break up The Riott Squad, guess not


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

No one gives a shit about the Riott Squad :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw might end up getting the worst of this shake up...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is not a match I thought there was gonna be a run-in on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why send both Bayley and Sasha to SD? Silly move, they will feud again? Jeez.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if this means the other two members of Absolution goes to Smackdown and feuds with Paige.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To me I feel like the Riot Squad and Absolution were the same thing.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm happy we got Sarah Logan in some form. I'm not happy with the abuse of Bayley by them.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

perfect


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Riot Squad debut retake act 2 lol!!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Becky hasn't been treated well on SD for nearly the entire brand split.


Becky is screwed either way whatever brand she is on, one of the best they have but you wouldn't think with the way they book her.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Literally every Riot Squad finisher is terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv. :mark


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Yay, the Riott Squad 
:serious:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Riott Squad fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown about to great again.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL is Angle taking drugs again?

Jinder and Riott Squad. 

Smackdown is up 12-0 after the first half inning and they haven´t even stepped to the plate yet. >


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

OH. FOR. FUCK. SAKE. The Riott Squad? [emoji849][emoji849]

Sasha and Bayley having to unite AGAIN for months of tag matches against ANOTHER female stable [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW has gotten bent over so far in the shakeup


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if this means the other two members of Absolution goes to Smackdown and feuds with Paige.


Paige is not a wrestler anymore. She is the GM now.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder if we get Ronda at all tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw are taking all of the insufferables from Smackdown [emoji23]


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol they didn't give enough fucks to change the damn video package


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They might need to change that. Taker ain't facing Rusev no more :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I always wish for a perfect scenario in which everyone I care about moves to one brand so I can NEVER watch the other show.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Riott Squad will be MORE FOOD for Ronda to eat down the line.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Ruby’s happy ass punk pop music playing them out as they laid out everyone. 
Liv looking like she just finished a blue Blow Pop.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, at least that wasn't the blow-off match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> I wonder if we get Ronda at all tonight.


I hope so otherwise I'm gonna bitch.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if this means the other two members of Absolution goes to Smackdown and feuds with Paige.


You could be right, get Sonya off Raw seen as Ronda is the MMA gimmick now and get Mandy on Smackdown and start to build her up as Alexa 2.0. You have the history there to make 'em a heel group and they probably get more air time with Paige.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That might need to change that. Taker ain't facing Rusev no more :lol


Check again, it got changed back to Rusev.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> I don't think it's a definite Seth is staying quite yet. Certainly a possibility, but so is Jeff.


Very true too!

I honestly didn't think of Jeff staying. :lol

But I think its more likely they move Jeff to SD than Rollins. But we'll see - like you said its a possibility.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So SD lost 3 women to Raw. Which 3 Raw women go to SD now?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see Bailey stole the Green Ranger's shield.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow if Bryan shows up
Tonight, RIP Roman!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz vs Bryan will be sweet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> Paige is not a wrestler anymore. She is the GM now.


It doesn't mean she can't be in a feud. Look at Bryan/Miz.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well Riott Squad is on Raw so Sonya and Mandy are for sure going to SD.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> So SD lost 3 women to Raw. Which 3 Raw women go to SD now?


Absolution and Dana Brooke (with Titus Worldwide)


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope Bryan stays on SD


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> So SD lost 3 women to Raw. Which 3 Raw women go to SD now?




My guess would be Alexa and Mickie, and Absolution. And Raw might get one more female


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait Taker/Rusev is back on? The hell? :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Riott Squad will be jobbing soon enough, I think Ruby has potential but you know they will push Liv. Not a big loss to Smackdown. They need to break Sasha and Bayley apart now cause they are looking jobberish by every week.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have no problem with mixing up the undercard like Jinder and the Riot Squad ...

But it makes zero sense that they’re presented as Angle’s first and second picks. Either Angle is supposed to be a moron or Paige is the best talent negotiator in the history of GMs.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

rhyno and heath vs aop smh


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I still think its very likely that Becky goes to RAW.

If there's one star that honestly is in dire need of switching brands...its Becky.

Becky & Riott Squad would be good for RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please, couldn't we just split up Bayley and Sasha?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW guys, never saw Iconics until last Mon but OMG so HOTTTT WOW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Check again, it got changed back to Rusev.


Why didn't they just leave it at Rusev instead of confusing people :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> It doesn't mean she can't be in a feud. Look at Bryan/Miz.


True. I was thinking of a wrestling feud in the ring.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

AOP look legit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Would Becky come to RAW?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is Rhyno so huge? :bahgawd

He seems like one of those people that drive around in a Toyota Yaris.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it just me or is rhyno getting fatter?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> My guess would be Alexa and Mickie, and Absolution. And Raw might get one more female


Charlotte is my bet. I think Asuka, Absoluton and either Bayley or Sasha.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> I still think its very likely that Becky goes to RAW.
> 
> If there's one star that honestly is in dire need of switching brands...its Becky.
> 
> Becky & Riott Squad would be good for RAW.




I love her, but If she can’t make it on the B show, how will she make it on the A show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get rid of Slater N Rino LMFAO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath is gonna died.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I want to know who came up with that text crap and send him to the unemployment line.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rhyno and Slater with the upper hand on AOP...........this should of been a 2 second squash lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda want Usos back as faces LMAO


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Authors of Pain is such a generic tag team name it isn't even funny. Something straight out of the 80's.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Bob's in so much trouble. He's not allowed to stand close to the TV because he'll hit at it. Tonight he spit on it and yelled, "He hurt Omen!" so he had to stand in the corner, he cried a bit and kicked Joubert. His dad's coming to pick him up.

ETA, his dad says he can stay, but he has to sit on the couch. He's petting Joubert now, he feels sad he kicked at her.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Soon have to change his name to Hyppo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AOP in the house!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Heath and Rhyno need to go back to SmackDown.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

What's up with the stupid words popping up during promos? It's like half-assed subtitles.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Such a disappointment they got rid of Ellering. I was looking forward to hearing him on Raw.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman bout to get a brand new stable


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Charlotte is my bet. I think Asuka, Absoluton and either Bayley or Sasha.




My guess would be Charlotte stays on SD. She has just started 2 feuds - The IIconics and Carmella. 

Also, if her and Ronda is on for next WM they won’t want them on the same show until closer to WM. because how can they be on the same show a whole year and have their paths not cross once?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AOP's double team move looks stupid as hell.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> Rhyno and Slater with the upper hand on AOP...........this should of been a 2 second squash lol


The way it´s going for Raw Rhyno and Slater will win. :grin2:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> I kinda want Usos back as faces LMAO


Usos are so much better as heels!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Who else got that alert on Sportsnet that SD won't be live tomorrow on SN360...:cry

FUUUUUU


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

AoP lol poor's man Shield


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, this match is still going on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AOP is kinda like the modern 3 Min Warning


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> Authors of Pain is such a generic tag team name it isn't even funny. Something straight out of the 80's.


nxt has great wrestler but so many generic characters. they don't connect with my diverse fan bases when they get called up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I kinda want Usos back as faces LMAO




Uhhmmmm... They’ve been faces since their hell in a cell match with the New Day


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I love how they ignored Coach talking about The Bar and the Authors of Pain.
I love this. It's perfect. Just ignore Coach.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wtf why are AOP having a competitive match with the local tag team jobbers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck, the Authors of Pain are fucking young


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why is Rhyno getting in so much O?

Last battle between these two?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Authors of... Lame.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is sad, I think even the Ascension had a stronger main roster debut match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That is such a shit finisher... Glorified Russian Leg Sweep.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The AOP needs a new finisher.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Heath. Poor kids.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Shit reactions for AOP tonight tbh...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

That’s brought Heath Slater’s hip replacement one day closer ... rough landing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

silence for aop, un fucking real

creative cancer strikes again


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Authors of Pain is such a generic tag team name it isn't even funny. Something straight out of the 80's.


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena granted his own wish for freedom, awww.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AOP will not be successful on the main show.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Elias said:


> That is such a shit finisher... Glorified Russian Leg Sweep.


Yeah at least use the Total Elimination.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't see AJ being on RAW unless they moved Lesnar to Smackdown.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I love these Authors of Pain guys, they're one of the few tag teams i actually enjoy watching.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So AOP are officially done now.

That didn't take long :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe the Miz found Batista on a movie set somewhere... now he's bringing him to RAW?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> My guess would be Charlotte stays on SD. She has just started 2 feuds - The IIconics and Carmella.
> 
> Also, if her and Ronda is on for next WM they won’t want them on the same show until closer to WM. because how can they be on the same show a whole year and have their paths not cross once?!


you could have them cross path's as faces and slowly build a heel turn over the rest of 2018. They can do it. I know WWE love to blow their wad quickly these days but if they are smart they can drag out it without Ronda and Charlotte getting into any fighting until the built. Charlotte can go for the Raw title and Ronda just have feuds on the side.

But you might be right.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> BTW guys, never saw Iconics until last Mon but OMG so HOTTTT WOW


Yeah a fair chunk of Aussie’s are hot including myself.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

awesome to see Jeff Hardy as the new US Champion

Daniel Bryan probably gonna be the guest on Miz TV


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AoP are starting strong in the main roster.
Hope they don't get Ascension'd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


> silence for aop, un fucking real
> 
> creative cancer strikes again


How is it creatives fault this time. The crowd hasn't had a chance to know them yet and Rhyno and Slater aren't going to get them booed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz is going to introduce multiple time WWE champion Vacant. :yes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias said:


> AOP will not be successful on the main show.


They flopped already, just haven't realized it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Forgot RAW was going to be in Hartford this week, totally could of went to this show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta be Daniel Bryan on MizTv, it wont be AJ or Shinsuke cause their feud isn't over, and Bryan is the only really big name that could change the landscape from SDL outside of them. Plus Bryan and Miz still have unfinished business and never got to have their match that had so much great build.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

...This is gonna be Bryan, isn't it?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lukewarm reactions for Riott Squad & AOP so far...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and btw, they do have a finisher its called the super collider but i guess vince has other ideas, can't wait for that bastard to leave the company once and for all


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> Maybe the Miz found Batista on a movie set somewhere... now he's brining him to RAW?


Probably the only thing better than he having a Bryan feud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias said:


> That is such a shit finisher... Glorified Russian Leg Sweep.


They should use the Super Collider, it fits their characters better.

Is it just me or AOP already feels like it lacks something now that Ellering isn't around?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It really has to be Bryan.. Maybe that's why he had the match with AJ on Smackdown last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AoP has only been up 2 weeks and this isn't the Raw after Mania. Got to give the crowd time to know who they are


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't see AJ being on RAW unless they moved Lesnar to Smackdown.


I could live with that if it built to Brock/Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

if it is NOT Bryan, i wont lie, will LMAO, im sure fans will also be upset :lol


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Please be Daniel Bryan...I might actually watch Raw regularly if it is...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Miz is going to introduce multiple time WWE champion Vacant. :yes




It’s a travesty that Vacant isn’t in the hall of fame


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm going to guess it's Baron Corbin on Miz TV.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

the_hound said:


> silence for aop, un fucking real
> 
> creative cancer strikes again


Yep.

Yet another NXT call up with no fanfare or so much as an introduction to the main roster fans that don’t watch the Network programs. Not surprising they get crickets.

Not to mention, they’re really not all that good without good NXT talent to get a good match out of them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They should use the Super Collider, it fits their characters better.
> 
> Is it just me or AOP already feels like it lacks something now that Ellering isn't around?


Ellering would be nice, but you got to remember it's only week 2.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Lukewarm reactions for Riott Squad & AOP so far...


I believe I heard loud boos for the Riots Squad. But I'll have to confirm and watch the segment again later.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How is it creatives fault this time. The crowd hasn't had a chance to know them yet and Rhyno and Slater aren't going to get them booed.


I don't always agree with Rap, but he's right on this. It will take weeks to get over, WWE are moving into areas now where most probably haven't seen a NXT show. Once they face a popular tag team that's when we can judge.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Johnny G from NXT would be amazing!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It'll be the Royal Rumble all over again.
Daniel arrives, loses a match, says he'll go back to Smackdown and Miz brings out Mysterio, then Reigns appears and gets booed, then Rock tries to save the day but also gets booed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This better not be Bryan. :cuss:


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

You all got trolled


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess TNA didn't hire them


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lame! Oh well Bryan stays


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miz time! 

Bryan to RAW?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami and Kevin can never be split up I guess


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy shit they're back...

SD is going to get some good guys...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO & Sami :lol :lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sami and KO.

What was the point of that match last week? lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what a shocker.........mind ypou i do love these two


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Both on Raw? So how did Angle get them on Raw?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOWWWWW hahaha well it was expected


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Since when was Miz friends with KO and Sami? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait this makes ZERO sense, technically they aren't on SDL anymore, and last week Angle only said 1 of them could get on Raw and they both lost.


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

Please let this not be Bryan. Please.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

OMG that group huddle


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy shit, Michael freakin’ Cole pointing out the GAPING plot holes in WWE creative’s writing.

The End Is Nigh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kami really on RAW? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the celebration. Owens is so entertaining.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn the first 2x shakees lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great, just what we need...this Kami thing. Sigh...


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

wonder who's getting drafted to Smackdown tomorrow, Jeff or Seth since both midcard belts cant be on the same brand

sami and kev yay


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pronk255 said:


> Sami and KO.
> 
> What was the point of that match last week? lmao


That's what I was thinking. Kurt didn't want to sign them last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess the match last week was utterly pointless. Glad they're their.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ah sure, who needs storyline continuity anyway


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shooooot 
Guess they're never splitting up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio, Dean Ambrose, N Jason Jordan still out  LMFAO!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Miz is so going to Smackdown or Bryan comes to Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So after last week, KO/Sami end up on RAW anyways...?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This is great :lol


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

This should be a stable. Wish there was a stable still.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Miz is so staying on Raw too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That hurricane pose by KO :ti


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Kurt didn't want to sign them last week.


So Stephanie did


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh right, I forgot about them :grin2:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At the Paige diss


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kami is about to diss Miz and the Tourage.

Or not...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What a letdown were Owens and Zayn in terms of feuds in Smackdown. So much potential wasted.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bye bye miz


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Miz hired them and not Kurt?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Better than the NWO? :bullshit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I cringe so hard when they make pop culture references, just fucking stop we get it WWE you are so current and hip with pop culture.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, not exactly surprising to see Kurt heading out there right now.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Kurt coming out to say he didnt sign KO and Sami.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

You need to split these two, as they need time away from each other. Sami attacking Owens might get him some heat. 

Glad it isn't Bryan, he needs to stay on Smackdown. You can move Miz over.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Miz signing his own talent :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife just told me that John Cena broke up with Nikki Bella.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

nofreakingway.com


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm glad that Kevin Owens?Sami Zayn is on Raw, Keven especially because I always felt like he belonged on there but then what was the point of the match they had last week?

EDIT: Oh wait..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz needs to go to SmackDown and get that WWE Championship reign he should have got last year.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THE ANONYMOUS RAW GENERAL MANAGER IS BACK!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha sami


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
This is hilarious! The bromance in the ring here!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami with his old man glasses :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The paper has the WWE logo though good touch for detail for once lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Sami Zayn is hilarious.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw heavily plugging emails tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just don't get why Miz would be so happy that KO and Sami are on Raw :lol That's more competition for him?

EDIT: Never mind :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The last time Sami was on Raw they didn't do much with him. What is going to be different this time?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Such annoying heels!

Real heels! I love it!


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Why wont WWE give us this every week. Who the fuck wouldnt love to see these guys together?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Kevin and Sami are just so fun! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Miz on SD


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you god for this Sami Zayn heel turn because its been solid gold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph castrating Kurt in absentia. :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Sami is such a great heel


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz on Smackdown wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz going to SD means Seth might since they have a match for the IC Title at Backlash.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yesssssssss bryan vs miz is happening


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda mention!
I'm happy now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol @ Miz's face...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bo is such a great minion


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just don't get why Miz would be so happy that KO and Sami are on Raw :lol That's more competition for him?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind :lol




It’s WWE’s way - Faces and faces are friends. Heels and heels are friends.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz going to get his head kicked in...


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Miz going to Smackdown


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevin and Sami are such fucking geeks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz vs DB feud can finally happen!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Miz will be going to Smackdown

Miz vs Bryan feud incoming

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan wants Miz :bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz is going to to SDL to job to Bryan. :yes


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Best annoying heels in the company in the ring right now!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry vs. Miz!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan's like bring that ass here boiiiiiii. Now that he's cleared he wants to beat up Miz for all the hell he put Bryan through.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know What. The stable of KO, Sami N Miz wud be sweet.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryan wants Miz on SmackDown to fight him!! Love it!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol well Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel welcome back to catering, your 5 minutes of fame are up.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Miz back to SDL!

Bryan awaiting his return...

LET’S F*CKING GO! :mark:


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I would love this to be a stable. However, Miz to smackdown without the miztourage I can really get behind.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan to reutrn at the end of the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who's making their Raw debut? :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

10 man tag as the main event.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan being wasted in a Miz feud. Guess Miz will be in a main event feud even if Bryan has to carry the whole thing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who's the fifth man?!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Miz back on Smackdown. Spectacular. :banderas:


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

New Miztourage on Smackdown?


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice main event that is!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does this mean Seth is going to SD since they have a match for the IC Title at Backlash?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The "debut" must be McIntyre.

Holy shit though, Bryan vs. Miz feud. :mark

And they still might get Seth. SD is doing much better this year already.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Smackdown just got instantly more watcheable.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Geeze...I'm getting this all wrong lol

Miz to SD now? Great stuff

That mystery 5th partner to be Bryan?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is the oddest fucking tag match ever


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley and :braun in the same match :mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that's a tough team. Lashley and Strowman on the same team is enough. Team Miz is going to get their asses kicked. Curious to see the 5th person.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

smackdown about to be the A show again


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What are Irwin and Imperfect gonna do?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh. Ten man tag match main event


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Miztourage.

And :mj4 at Graves all but burying Dallas and Axel by saying that they're fucked without Miz's guidance.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Poor Sarah and Ruby, Raw's bookers will put them on the same level as Dana Brooke.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO its velatine dream


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Guessing the 5th man will be Randy Orton.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Who's making their Raw debut? :hmm:


Is it someone new? Or someone from Smackdown?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan staying on his show. :hohoho


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Bryan is coming to RAW isn't he?
This is a Mania feud, dammit!


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who's the fifth man?!


Styles.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Geeze...I'm getting this all wrong lol
> 
> Miz to SD now? Great stuff
> 
> That mystery 5th partner to be Bryan?




Kurt just said Miz is going to Smackdown because Bryan requested it. So why would Bryan do that and then go to Raw? He’s staying on SD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A rekindled Miz-DB feud is Summerslam-worthy.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz back to SmackDown; I'm happy but I know it will not change much. He will just put people over.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Seems like there is a lot more roster turnover than there was last year.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Steph overuled poor Kurt lol

Daniel Bryan vs. Miz should be good on smckadown

wonder who the mstery 5th guy in the ME is gonna be, NXT debutant? someone from Smackdown?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami killed me :ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hoping Samoa Joe heads over to Smackdown. 


Samoa Joe Vs AJ Styles needs to happen in a WWE ring.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Watch the 5th guy be Styles just to piss me off.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else want to see a Bo Dallas solo run?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Guess precious Roman is getting protected again. bryan stays on SD. Oh well. Was curious to see Roman get kicked aside. Damn


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Miz is coming over to SD and Bryan is staying there too! Now we can get that feud between those two.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan being wasted in a Miz feud. Guess Miz will be in a main event feud even if Bryan has to carry the whole thing


To be fair, Fans have been waiting for 2 years for Bryan to kick Miz's head in. It doesn't need to be a long ass feud but it should keep Bryan busy until AJ/Naka is over with,


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zayn plays good troll. Is this really gonna be a faction though? Because there is way too much mic work talent in that ring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, which SD top face is going to RAW? Bryan? AJ?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god. Matt Hardy and Bray Wyatt making me cringe more than humanly cringibly possible


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

With three women on Raw this opens doors for Asuka, Alexa and Sasha.

Not bad.


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

My first thought as someone who has never been on Raw:

Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always preferred SmackDown and now it looks like it's gonna be epic!! Definitely bright future for the show.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well if Styles is the 5th man that means the golden boy is going to SD and beating Brock in 2 weeks


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They should have waited for Lesnar's next TV appearance to bring Lashley back.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Because he said 'Raw debut' - I'm thinking it may be one of the Smackdown guys who've never been on Raw. Maybe Bobby Roode?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well there it is okay. Miz vs Bryan is going to be fucking fire build and promos. I can’t wait. Holy shit will that be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now watch Seth go to SDL with the IC Title, main reason why Miz is going gotta ALWAYS have him on the same show as the IC Title so he can continue to win it and lose it for eternity.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just decided that I want to have sex with Megan Barry who is the former Mayor of Nashville. She's old, but I want to do it anyway. Anybody know her or have any tips?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Anyone else want to see a Bo Dallas solo run?


No thanks.

Keep him and Axel as jobber heel tag team please.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When they say "Raw debut" do they mean somebody who's never been on it before? Cos that would mean an NXT guy.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I really hope they use Bryan to his full potential. And not have him put guys over. Or be in the Midcard


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

It'll be Orton I think.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Draft Cesaro, Rollins and Sasha. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Geeze...I'm getting this all wrong lol
> 
> Miz to SD now? Great stuff
> 
> That mystery 5th partner to be Bryan?


Nah, cause Kurt said that Bryan will be waiting for him on Smackdown.

I think it's gonna be AJ or Orton.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

All we need now is Ambrose/Renee back to Smackdown and the return of the most expensive show on TV: Talking Smack.


----------



## Tyson Linh (Aug 31, 2016)

deafcat said:


> My first thought as someone who has never been on Raw:
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura


Nak is staying on SDL.

My guess is Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The 5th man will be Orton, and I wont give a fuck :draper2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KO, Sami, Miz, Bo, Axel v Balor, Rollins, Braun, Lashley and ?

:ha


They don't even need a 5th partner to squash them.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

If the 5th man is making his RAW debut, it can’t be Bryan or Styles, surely?

Possibly Roode/Nakamura/Corbin?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> When they say "Raw debut" do they mean somebody who's never been on it before? Cos that would mean an NXT guy.


Either Drew or Almas from NXT I reckon.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> I just decided that I want to have sex with Megan Barry who is the former Mayor of Nashville. She's old, but I want to do it anyway. Anybody know her or have any tips?


Can I have your girlfriend or wife then?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope to see an role for Maryse during Miz vs. Bryan


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys. Don’t read too much into Kurt saying “Raw debut”. Kurt Angle is an idiot


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The partner won't be AJ or Orton, guys. Kurt said the person was making their RAW debut. AJ and Orton did that a long time ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Revival lose here and move to SD.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> When they say "Raw debut" do they mean somebody who's never been on it before? Cos that would mean an NXT guy.


That's the impression I got. That or someone on Smackdown who has never been on Raw like Bobby Roode.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> All we need now is Ambrose/Renee back to Smackdown and the return of the most expensive show on TV: Talking Smack.


Renee works both shows


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

If Smackdown really pushes Miz as the main heel he could be great. He is the closest we have to classic Ric Flair. They should build him into something great. Oh great here comes the weird Nazi guys.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That entrance looks so off


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*the 5th man is Ambrose *bitches I'm telling you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Revival will lose yet again to a team formed a week ago, making them look like pathetic geeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is crazy, I'm actually sorta finding Bray entertaining now :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Christ on a pogo stick the combined entrance music is fucking awful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That does make a pretty great combined entrance, though they could make the transition a little smoother between their themes with a bit of a fade.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bray hovers between "oh fuck, I'm sobering up" and "oh it's okay, I trust magical man deleting things".


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

greasykid1 said:


> If the 5th man is making his RAW debut, it can’t be Bryan or Styles, surely?
> 
> Possibly Roode/Nakamura/Corbin?


well since the 5th man is on the face team, I assume he's gonna be face.

so that takes our Nakamura or Corbin imo. Roode is very possible, he doesn't have much to do on sdl since he lost the us title and lost again at mania.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW Debut?

Drew McIntyre? :hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Deleter of Worlds. :sodone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> If the 5th man is making his RAW debut, it can’t be Bryan or Styles, surely?
> 
> Possibly Roode/Nakamura/Corbin?


It won't be Nakamara or Corbin. Their both faces and the wrestler making his RAW debut will have to be a face.. Roode is a possibility, though.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986048044297867264


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I hope to see an role for Maryse during Miz vs. Bryan


Well we know Miz needs as much help as possible. But if Maryse comes then we may have to have Brie back and I dont want anyone with Bryan


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Matt is hilarious! "FIYAHFLIES ARE EVERYWHAH!! :evilmatt" :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

finalnight said:


> A rekindled Miz-DB feud is Summerslam-worthy.


I was actually thinking Mania. 

The old Bryan v 'The system' story won't really work now that Bryan has been GM. Plus, he certainly doesn't seem 'held back' in any way whatsoever, considering how much he was featured on SDL, Total Divas, Total Bellas even when he was a non-wrestling talent.

So, I think a good way to use Bryan would be to have been occupied with a title (maybe IC or US) for most of the year, so he can have awesome matches in the upper-midcard. Then, come Rumble, maybe start something up with Bryan and Miz and have it go all the way to Mania. Make it super personal, with those classic Miz worked-shoot promos, and have Bryan go over at Mania? 

Idk, makes sense to me lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Can't be Cien Almas

he's a heel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> And Revival will lose yet again to a team formed a week ago, making them look like pathetic geeks.


NXT teams don't do well on the main roster anyway..

Plus I'd rather have them push Wyatt/Hardy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> *the 5th man is Ambrose *bitches I'm telling you


Dean isn't making his Raw debut :lol He's already on Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hate the way whenever 2 singles guys team up WWE being the creative geniuses they are just mix their singles themes together, would it fucking kill them to get off their asses and get a brand new tag theme made?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Revival are gonna lose here, they need a move to SmackDown. Is SmackDown the land where career's get salvaged and rejuvenated?!


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

That entrance sucked on so many levels


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Revival having to job to these 2 loonies fpalm

I bet they miss NXT a lot


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Well we know Miz needs as much help as possible. But if Maryse comes then we may have to have Brie back and I dont want anyone with Bryan


I wouldn't mind watching Maryse kicking Brie's ASS and WWE writing her to stay off the television.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs. Miz is actually sweet. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Kurt just said Miz is going to Smackdown because Bryan requested it. So why would Bryan do that and then go to Raw? He’s staying on SD


Ooops! I didn't hear that part.

Awesome then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Elias said:


> Can I have your girlfriend or wife then?


You can only have my wife if you give me Megan Barry and 1 million dollars. Also, I keep the house, the dog, and my son.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Christ on a pogo stick the combined entrance music is fucking awful.


It needs a more smooth transition, fade down the Woken theme and the tron to black, then bring it back up to Brays.

Jim Johnston would have figured that out in his sleep...


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Revival bore me.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Happy and clapping Bray is hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wild prediction, the 5th man tonight in the main event is Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Hate the way whenever 2 singles guys team up WWE being the creative geniuses they are just mix their singles themes together, would it fucking kill them to get off their asses and get a brand new tag theme made?


Yeah, with Jerishow...at least they added some additional lyrics in the middle or something. This company keeps getting lazier and lazier.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Why is Bray wearing an apron?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Bray wrestling in a fucking leather apron?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean isn't making his Raw debut :lol He's already on Raw.


He will return as Jon Moxley boy :sleep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bar is irrelevant. Who cares since they were :buried?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> You can only have my wife if you give me Megan Barry and 1 million dollars. Also, I keep the house, the dog, and my son.


I'll take your wife + alimony payments and the house.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Coach is terrible at commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

5th man = REY MYSTERIO

Or..

Alberto Del Rio..j/k


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol

I can see Vince thinking 'Well, we want to push the Matt Hardy laugh. We also want to push the delete chant. We also like the Wyatt theme (how can we not), and the fireflies are a cool visual. Find a way to make it work, boys!' :vince$


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What does the bar mean?
We don't set the bar, we are the bar
But... what does that mean?

Can Ronda just break character, break his arms, his legs, his fucking skull and remove him from commentary please?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Himiko said:


> Kurt just said Miz is going to Smackdown because Bryan requested it. So why would Bryan do that and then go to Raw? He’s staying on SD


Well technically Angle could still simply draft Bryan to Raw. Have Bryan be the 5th guy and have him chase Miz out of the arena immediately. Then they cannot touch each other for months, because they are on different brands. Miz mocks him from afar and build the match up that way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> He will return as Jon Moxley boy :sleep


Uhhhhh, are you calling me a boy? :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I was actually thinking Mania.
> 
> The old Bryan v 'The system' story won't really work now that Bryan has been GM. Plus, he certainly doesn't seem 'held back' in any way whatsoever, considering how much he was featured on SDL, Total Divas, Total Bellas even when he was a non-wrestling talent.
> 
> ...


Have Miz win the WWE title, have him gone on a little run that he keeps on avoiding and turning down a match with Bryan. He promises he will never give Bryan a shot for his WWE title, Bryan goes to the RR wins it and straight away says he wants the Miz. Bryan and Miz at WM 35. A great way for Bryan to win the title off the guy who cause him the biggest pain.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Bray is one of the worst wastes of talent I have ever seen. Great talent, Great look, Great gimmick and yet total shit career so far. Not sure he can come back to anything other than mid card gate keeper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revival needed someone like Bobby Heenan to make it big.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SD getting The Revival? Not bad, not bad... :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray Wyatt the Butcher


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, please let me know when Charlotte is drafted.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol The mannerisms


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Why is Bray wearing an apron?


The way I see it is, when he was "resurrected" from the lake he "reset" back to pre-mystical Wyatt, since he didn't have anything else to go to like Jeff had "Willow."

Though in hindsight, I think the maybe he should have wore white versions of the apron and hat to make it more.. authentic I guess you could say.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao
> 
> Bryan is coming to RAW isn't he?
> This is a Mania feud, dammit!


Kurt says RAW debut means someone who never compete on RAW probably it's Roode

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with all of you, Can they move Coach to SD or better yet, demote him. He sucks.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uhhhhh, are you calling me a boy? :lol


Whatever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This song promo is straight cringe.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh the cringe...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> It needs a more smooth transition, fade down the Woken theme and the tron to black, then bring it back up to Brays.
> 
> Jim Johnston would have figured that out in his sleep...


Fuck. Jim would have somehow managed to mix in the actual bass line from Brays music in Matts to make a flawless mashup of the two. Jim was a genius with that stuff..


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was embarrassing. Like when white culture got a hold of rap in the 80s.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If Rey Mysterio is on Raw can we get a Mysterio and Kalisto as a tag team.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's amazing how all the women sound alike and how all the men sound alike.

Amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck are we watching with this commercial and horrible musical acting.:lmao


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

what the fuck is this shit. Auto-tuner, but the voice isnt changing when there are different people lip syncing. What is this garbage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This joint PPV promo :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor even smiling lip syncing. Jesus christ, dude.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was embarrassing to watch fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song gave me hives.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

...wtf?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Jillian Hall does better.

If you agree then breathe.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Why are they showing WWE stars singing but none of their actual voices?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

noooooooooo they brought over nakamura


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I actually didn't mind that lol! :lol

I'm so excited for co-branded PPVs...so much filler crap when they were separate.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Whomever thought that was a good idea should be shot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was CRINGY as FUCK OMG


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell was that co-branded PPV ad? :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

HELL YEAH!!! Ronda's here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw gets Rowdy with K-Kwik and Road Dogg.

Get rowdy.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The was the worst thing I've seen or heard so far in 2018.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the fuck was that? That was mortifying! This company is going to Hell


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree with all of you, Can they move Coach to SD or better yet, demote him. He sucks.


205 live. 

I wouldn't mind RAW with just Graves and Cole.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

They couldn't just tell us that every PPV features both brands now? They had to do that stupid fucking ad?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw that video earlier on Twitter, I cringed


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda "suspended"

Calling it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Have Miz win the WWE title, have him gone on a little run that he keeps on avoiding and turning down a match with Bryan. He promises he will never give Bryan a shot for his WWE title, Bryan goes to the RR wins it and straight away says he wants the Miz. Bryan and Miz at WM 35. A great way for Bryan to win the title off the guy who cause him the biggest pain.


Fucking excellent! 
What a bloody pop that'll be :yes


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

The Big Dog doesn't need to lip sync.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Recap for someone who isn't even there and wont get into a feud for the next PPV.

Talk about a waste of time.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

On the same night they’re making a big deal out of being 2 brands, Cole announcing that the brands are merging for PPVs.

lol

Fucking shambles.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Wrestlers should just wrestle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Up Next...Ronda Rousey...clips.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It figures the one WWE PPV I go to for the first time in 6 years has that crappy promo for it.

:lmao


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm not that keen on the co-branded PPVs tbh. Don't see how any lower card wrestlers will get a PPV match now. Also it made the co-branded ones special before.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Is Riott Squad going to work for Stephanie against Ronda?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually don't mind recaps from last week's Raw :lol I was there, so I haven't actually seen how it looked on TV yet lol.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

That song promo was so bad it was awesome. I enjoyed it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Here you have Ronda... on video package form"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol this ad


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay so Ronda is getting Rowdy next. Great. But what the fuck does that mean? I love her and all but fucksake, give her a god damn match! Full time wrestler my fanny!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986052033601003520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986052177662763008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986052433121103874


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

STARS THAT STILL MAY GO ON EITHER SHOW:

NEVILLE
BIG CASS
JASON JORDAN
DEAN AMBROSE
BIG SHOW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WWE Co-branded song got me missing Kid Rock


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

That 5th man. Don't forget about The Big Slow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

As soon as I saw them getting behind mics with an annoying back beat I hit that mute button, and I don't regret a thing!


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Please Sportsnet:

If the Toronto Blue Jays game gets post-phoned like it was today if the roof problems aren't fixed at the Rogers Centre:

Move the hockey game to Sportsnet1 and air Smackdown Live on Sportsnet360 at it's regular time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Breezango on RAW


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YESS!!!! BREEZANGO!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Breezango getting that pop!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Now this Fashion Police crap is on RAW? Oh wonderful....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw is getting fucked here :lol

Fandango barely get air time on SD. It's good for them though as they'll get more time on Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Breezango! :mark:

Hopefully they finally get that long-overdue title reign.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> STARS THAT STILL MAY GO ON EITHER SHOW:
> 
> NEVILLE
> BIG CASS
> ...




Jason Jordan will stay on Raw because he’s Kurt Angle’s son and they’re not done with that yet. 

Dean Ambrose will probably stay on Raw to turn heel on Roman, since that was the original plan before he got injured


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fashion Police on RAW :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

tailhook said:


> That 5th man. Don't forget about The Big Slow.


Well Show has been on RAW before so he is not making his RAW debut.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Elias said:


> I'll take your wife + alimony payments and the house.


I think we're too far apart to justify further negotiations. Between her impressive salary and money from her multi-million dollar dad, she's basically an ATM. 1 million would be the lowest number I could justify.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Breezedango is the comedy act for Raw.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

lol zango


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Wrestlers should just wrestle.


:vince YES! 

:vince5 BUT SPORTS ENTERTAINERS SHOULD ENTERTAIN!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Man, they really did think RAW was short on jobbers, didn’t they?
This has been pretty terrible so far.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
When the fuck did Sheamus get frosted tips


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You could tell Coach wanted to say something about Graves outfit so bad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So is this a Jobber-only superstar shake up?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bar=buried.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Raw taking all the trash! Good


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

....and that's why Cesaro isn't not in the WWE Title scene or Top scenes...

So cringe.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Raw still has Strowman, Rousey and um
We still have those two!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Half the people in that PPV commercial will be lucky if they appear in a pre-show match at these combined PPVs.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I want a tag title reign for Breezango!!!! They totally deserve it!! Fuck Matt & Bray and that shit!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No way Jose :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Well Show has been on RAW before so he is not making his RAW debut.


 5th man better be good or Raw has gotten killed here on just the Miz and Jinder trades.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did they ever finish the angle with Breezango, and the Asension and who ever was wrecking up the fashion files "station"?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Wait what happened with Dean Ambrose? Is he coming back?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Did Corey Graves just have a go at Coach’s dress sense?!
Now I’ve seen everything.


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

MAKE Breezango relevant again


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> Raw is getting fucked here :lol
> 
> Fandango barely get air time on SD. It's good for them though as they'll get more time on Raw.


Jinder
Riott Squad
Breezedango
Owens and Zayn

Owens and Zayn might do something. None of the rest of them will amount to nothing but lower mid card acts at best.

while Smackdown gets the Miz, which means a Bryan vs Miz feud. Smackdown Already wins out


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BREEZANGO :yes


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love RAW got Jinder and completely fail, and neglect to mention he was the Smackdown WWE Champion for quite a long time.

Like.. Unless you have no faith in the talent, how do you even fail to mention that *little* fact... :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showing repeats of Ronda? :tripsscust


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> I want a tag title reign for Breezango!!!! They totally deserve it!! Fuck Matt & Bray and that shit!!


OMG I AGREE 100% :clap :clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap	:clap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I assume Slater and Rhyno are going back to SD live.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Someone give Coach a personality. Any personality will do.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Natalya's here. Where's our surprise, Kurt? :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nattie done fucked up her makeup.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Top 3 picks for tonight's 5th partner.

If it's from SD...then my main pick is Orton...then Roode...

If it's NXT....then Drew?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natty going to RAW. I could give a fuck less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That hug.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh Ronda is there...with Nattie. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allright, lets hope Ronda will start her first 'real' feud tonight.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

... and a new jobber for the women too! Sweet.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SD's women division is getting thinned out tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"But Nat and Natalya are incredible"

Dude.. Is Kurt fucking high?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nattie?

Kayfabe how does Kurt still have a job.

Is he going to trade Brock for Ziggler next?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw straight taking it in the ass no lube XD


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

STIFFANIE


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nattie to RAW. Guess she's gonna wrestle Ronda?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL Raw is losing so hard.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Breezango deserves a one-year reign, including retaining the title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

"i didnt know that...its supposed to be a surprise" holy shit...what the fuck Wasnt the surprise that shes coming to Raw not that they didnt know each other? Kurt Angle has a broken frickin brain.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason, I'm always waiting for Natalya to fart during backstage segments....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bye Nattie. Bout to get SQUASHED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Natalya. :LOL

RAW is getting fisted right now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like seeing Nia smiling.
In fact, I like seeing anyone smiling in the fucking WWE. Except Balor.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya to RAW!! Rousey's first feud?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

If that is all we get from Ronda tonight I'll be sad, but hey the fact she is there says a lot.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Top 3 picks for tonight's 5th partner.
> 
> If it's from SD...then my main pick is Orton...then Roode...
> 
> If it's NXT....then Drew?


 Even Orton wont be able to save the night for Raw. Kurt has had a shocker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia looks so much better when she isn't wearing that god awful ring gear.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nia giving Finn a hell of a contest in the smiling stakes.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WHERE THE HELL IS CHARLOTTE?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Therapy said:


> "But Nat and Natalya are incredible"
> 
> Dude.. Is Kurt fucking high?


His fuck ups are hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Roman is staying i'm guessing on Raw. Cant really stand the smiley Nia. And well my money still says Rey Mysterio is 5th man tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ronda's 'Nattieee!' hug :lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

RAW getting a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya is a good add for RAW, solid in the ring. I know most dont seem to care for her though.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

When did Kurt Angle forget how to speak? Did he have a stroke in TNA?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Wait what happened with Dean Ambrose? Is he coming back?


Nothing has happened with him, he's still injured. Nobody knows when he's back yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Irresistible? I can sure as fuck resist Nia.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Breezango will definitely job to AOP multiple times in squash matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natalya randomly turning face on RAW lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elias said:


> His fuck ups are hilarious.




“... and stiff-Stephanie...”


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well Show has been on RAW before so he is not making his RAW debut.


Not actually watching the show so didn't realize the stipulation.

Did Nicholas get cleared to wrestle by his mom on a school night? Turning on Strowman $$.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't care for her but Nattie is actually a good first feud for Ronda and she is probably the one Ronda will be facing on those live events they announced she will be attending. Nattie is a good hand to get Ronda to going better footing, experience and confidence in the ring.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Angle is either high as a kite or got concussed at Mania.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

5th man better be Styles or else RAW takes the L for this shake up

I mean Jinder, Breezango, Natalya, really?


Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> LOL Raw is losing so hard.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

So Sasha and Bayley are staying on Raw to feud with the discount Absolution, Becky and Charlotte feud with the lesbians?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So what was the point of Charlotte losing the belt?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Last year everyone was complaining about Raw reaping all the good talents of SmackDown, now everyone is complaining about the opposite.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That pop that they thought Natty would get...

:ha

No one gave one shit while she just jumped in there smiling :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Himiko said:


> “... and stiff-Stephanie...”


"They cost $12 million!"

"Stephanie McCran"

"Wrestlemania 21" 


He said some other funny shit too but I can't remember.

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige is the G.O.A.T. G.M. Robbing Kurt blind.

She's already better than Bryan.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Irresistible? I can sure as fuck resist Nia.




If she ran into you, would you be able to resist the impact and not go flying backwards? It’s a double entendre


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

kpenders said:


> So Sasha and Bayley are staying on Raw to feud with the discount Absolution, Becky and Charlotte feud with the lesbians?


Who are the lesbians?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> Nattie?
> 
> Kayfabe how does Kurt still have a job.
> 
> Is he going to trade Brock for Ziggler next?


They need a few women heel's to feed to Ronda, Riott Squad and Nattie do the job.

Owens and Zayn aside who could bring a bit of fun to Raw, they are definitely filling it out with lower card talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Styles to RAW could happen, forgot about him. SD may be the A show now though


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Natalya is a face all of a sudden? She was a heel on SD.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Raw last week had AOP, Ember and Lashley, I think they already predicted a terrible Shake-Up.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ember!:mark:


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I've seen a couple people mention Kurt and Paige doing well...

I always thought the GMs actually had no/limited say in these things really, it was done by higher ups?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ember Moon's theme song is lowkey really good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ember is amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nattie trying to compete with Big Show on face/heel turns :lol :lol


----------



## rickyc (Apr 17, 2018)

I really hope that styles, bryan, and nakamura are safely on smackdown.

I mean, they have just started to build up a heel vs face feud for styles/nakamura, and I hope they realize the rematch between those two will be money, so I don't think they are just going to suddenly pull the plug on it.

Bryan vs Miz is going to be awesome as well.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ember ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Best moment of the night :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

This crowd is weak.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I love Ember Moon’s theme song. So badass


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

If this had been presented as an actual draft, literally everyone would be laughing their asses off right now.

The only thing so far that actually makes any difference to anyone is Miz going to SDL.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Nia out pops Ember...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mickey James has a theme? I thought it was just Alexa's. Sounds like a slower version of Ramones 'Blitzkreig Bop'


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kurt must have traded Raw's good talent for AJ, the WWE championship and used the rest as make weight.

Only way to explain this all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The beginning of Ember Moon's theme kinda sounds like the beginning of this....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nish115 said:


> I've seen a couple people mention Kurt and Paige doing well...
> 
> I always thought the GMs actually had no/limited say in these things really, it was done by higher ups?


The shake up is negotiated by the general managers.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Great theme, great booty


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ember is a great addition. Hope she doesnt get torn apart by Ronda lol.

So far the draft has been dull on Raw side :fpalm


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bliss is going to SD then


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So Natalya is a face all of a sudden? She was a heel on SD.


Women turn from heel to face every week in WWE, they are worse then the Big Show lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ember with another win tonight?! It's Mickie soooo...obviously!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SD has so much momentum right now...

And they already have the Iconics. :mark

Now one of Rollins and Jeff and then hopefully one of Balor or Joe!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don't know Ember's music yet so when it came on I was like "who's this?" :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Ronda getting a feud or what


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mickie jobs so hard I love it. Doesn’t look like she cares either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

HATE HAVING TO WAIT 30 SECONDS


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone got a list of moves so far? At work and cbf reading thread to find out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Riott Squad and Nattie are on RAW, Lana and Tamina almost never are on tv, my girl may have a chance to stand out on SD now lol. And yes, I expect Bliss and maybe Mickie on SD


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vegeta said:


> Kurt must have traded Raw's good talent for AJ, the WWE championship and used the rest as make weight.
> 
> Only way to explain this all.




Smackdown would’ve been like “Okay we’ll give you this guy if you take all these losers that we can’t seem to get rid of”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Himiko said:


> If she ran into you, would you be able to resist the impact and not go flying backwards? It’s a double entendre


I don't think she can mooove me. :trolldog


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The fuck, a double interview during a match...???


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That "boo-lee"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They're really doing an interview during a match? Wow. fpalm


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> Nia out pops Ember...


Yep. 99% of the crowd never watched a single episode of NXT, and are all like “Who the hell is this chick getting a squash match?!”


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

misterxbrightside said:


> Nia out pops Ember...


Ember has only been on the raw roster for one week, give her time to get over for god sake lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WTF is WWE and makeup on women?
Do they have a feist for $2 hooker eye makeup?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ember, crush me with your thighs.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Side note: this crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I think they are building Raw as the Woman's show. I'm totally cool with that. With Ronda in the mix it makes sense.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

finalnight said:


> The fuck, a double interview during a match...???


Its womans wrestling, most of the crowd is checking the basketball scores on their phone. Seriously look at the crowd. No ones watching.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> WTF is WWE and makeup on women?
> Do they have a feist for $2 hooker eye makeup?


The "Glam Squad" as they call their makeup artists are just terrible with ho they do the women's makeup.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> So, Riott Squad and Nattie are on RAW, Lana and Tamina almost never are on tv, my girl may have a chance to stand out on SD now lol. And yes, I expect Bliss and maybe Mickie on SD


Hard for Tamina to be on TV when she's been injured since January.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don’t watch NXT at all excited about Ember still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I just dont get what Ember Moon is supposed to be. All she does is just yell. Is she a witch, a shapeshifter, a demon. I just dont get it she doesn't play any kind of character or personality.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Ember has only been on the raw roster for one week, give her time to get over for god sake lol


Iconic Duo says hi bitch


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nia has Alexa is shook!! Poor girl.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell is this?? Cole calling the group to focus on the match?

Grab two of each animal and head to the bastard border!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What a fucking stunner.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

finalnight said:


> The fuck, a double interview during a match...???


I guess this wrestling show’s makers think that we’ll get too bored if they show wrestling for more than 45 seconds at a time. In fact, it’s been a good 4 minutes since an ad break. Must be one due.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Ember's finisher.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa telling the truth about Nia as usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie James sold the fuck out of that Eclipse


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mickie sold that like Rock would


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

zrc said:


> Hard for Tamina to be on TV when she's been injured since January.


She's been injured since like 2014, to be honest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember Moon: Badass theme, badass finisher, no personality whatsoever

Basically the female Corbin


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> Anyone got a list of moves so far? At work and cbf reading thread to find out


Jinder Mahal > Raw
*Jeff Hardy new US Champion
Owens & Zayn > Raw
Miz > Smackdown
Breezango > Raw
*Broken Hardy & Bray Wyatt vs The Bar at GRR, Revival likely going to Smackdown
Riott Squad > Raw
Natalia > Raw

So far.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> WTF is WWE and makeup on women?
> Do they have a feist for $2 hooker eye makeup?


The makeup and the fact no female is allowed to show bare legs anymore.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The "Glam Squad" as they call their makeup artists are just terrible with ho they do the women's makeup.




Exhibit A: 

http://media.popculture.com/2018/03/ronda-rousey-red-eye-makeup-wwe-20030140-1280x0.jpeg


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Mickie straight up channeled The Rock with that selling. :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Heel To Face said:


> I just dont get what Ember Moon is supposed to be. All she does is just yell. Is she a witch, a shapeshifter, a demon. I just dont get it she doesn't play any kind of character or personality.


She is just another worthless overrated name from the indie scenario.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish Ember got Asuka's streak...

You know someone that doesn't look like a clown, actually looks intimidating and a badass...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> So, Riott Squad and Nattie are on RAW, Lana and Tamina almost never are on tv, my girl may have a chance to stand out on SD now lol. And yes, I expect Bliss and maybe Mickie on SD


Asuka looks like it could happen. Absolution for sure. I'm not too sure on Alexa, they could move Mickie over on her own to take over Nattie's position. Smackdown's women side could be very interesting tomorrow.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy fuck, that Eclipse.

Is ... is Mickie DEAD?!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mickie is a national treasure. She's great at putting over talent.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#HEELFACE said:


> Styles.


Raw debut? 

He was on Raw before though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Iconic Duo says hi bitch


SmackDown after Mania crowd is different than the normal week to week crowd, because Ember got a big pop last week too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mickie sold the Eclipse like death.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Side note: this crowd fucking sucks.


Would you be excited about the likes of Jinder and Natalya turning up :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Himiko said:


> If she ran into you, would you be able to resist the impact and not go flying backwards? It’s a double entendre


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome sell of the Eclipse by Mickie!! Ziggler standards right there!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Why does Ember Moon keep poking her tongue out? Is she having a stroke?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Heel To Face said:


> I just dont get what Ember Moon is supposed to be. All she does is just yell. Is she a witch, a shapeshifter, a demon. I just dont get it she doesn't play any kind of character or personality.




She’s like a vampire warrior huntress type of thing, picture her in the woods, hunting for animals to eat


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cole
:cole
:cole
:cole
:cole


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> I wish Ember got Asuka's streak...
> 
> You know someone that doesn't look like a clown, actually looks intimidating and a badass...


You haven't seen Asuka's past have you, she's probably one of the biggest bad asses in WWE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

A Lion's Den?
Ken Shamrock perhaps?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

MrEvans said:


> Jinder Mahal > Raw
> *Jeff Hardy new US Champion
> Owens & Zayn > Raw
> Miz > Smackdown
> ...


Jesus christ that’s bad


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Axel & Bo face turn incoming.

The Miz is going to get smashed on his way out lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL! The Miz is killing me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz should be in the remake of RENT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Watch the 5th man be Roode.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Totally see Bo and Axel either walking out on Miz in the tag match, or attacking him after the match.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So wtf happened to Jericho?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"What's he like these days?"

Fucking love these three! :lol
They should be a team :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Could Chris Jericho be the mystery man?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bobby Roode is the only one I can think of if it's first time Raw member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder + Nattie = :vince$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What part of "Raw *debut*" do some of you not understand?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Where are the cruiserweights?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Asuka’s going to Smackdown 
AJ is staying on Smackdown


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Phenom. said:


> Side note: this crowd fucking sucks.


Basically back to a normal crowd, possibly even more normal than usual since any hardcore fans likely went to mania and would be too tapped out to attend this event.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

looper007 said:


> You haven't seen Asuka's past have you, she's probably one of the biggest bad asses in WWE.


You're in a fight and have to choose a partner...

Ember or Asuka?

I'd go Ember any day of the week. Ember would eat Asuka. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Rusev?


He's been on RAW before but it's possible.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Who are the lesbians?


The 2 Aussies that just came up from NXT on Smackdown


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

who the hell is undertaker fighting at GRR Rusev or Jericho lol make up your minds WWE


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Maria and Mike Kanellis to RAW?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elias said:


> What part of "Raw *debut*" do some of you not understand?




What part of “Kurt Angle being an idiot always messing up his promos” do you not understand?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pour one out for Rusev.. :cry2

And on Rusev day of all days..

:rusev

Let's just hope he finds better waters elsewhere.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MOBELS said:


> Best moment of the night :lmao :lmao :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986035928304181248


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> You're in a fight and have to choose a partner...
> 
> Ember or Asuka?
> 
> I'd go Ember any day of the week. Ember would eat Asuka. :lol


Actually Asuka know martial art


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias said:


> What part of "Raw *debut*" do some of you not understand?


I generally agree with you but you know WWE, the ignore history when it suits them.

I'm still assuming Bobby Roode, though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Himiko said:


> What part of “Kurt Angle being an idiot always messing up his promos” do you not understand?


What part of Raw Debut do you not understand?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

People are focusing on the fact that Angle said "Raw debut" what has Angle said tonight that makes anyone believe that he can even read words let alone memorize lines. Dude is full blown punch drunk at this point. Dude it might be Reigns for all we know.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> Jesus christ that’s bad


 Nearly all of those trades made Raw worse. SD just needs one good name out of Seth, Joe, Ambrose, Roman or Braun to win this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miz getting his ass whooped tonight by the Miztourage :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> She’s like a vampire warrior huntress type of thing, picture her in the woods, hunting for animals to eat


I like the description haha that's exactly what she is


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler on Raw :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler on RAW


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Dolphyyyyyyy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, Ziggler.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Raw is suffering from some ANAL bleeding after the ASS RAPING it's suffered during this shakeup.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Big Bopper said:


> People are focusing on the fact that Angle said "Raw debut" what has Angle said tonight that makes anyone believe that he can even read words let alone memorize lines. Dude is full blown punch drunk at this point. Dude it might be Reigns for all we know.


He's Kurt Freaking Angle.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Get on ya feet for Dolph Ziggler mutha fuggas!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ziggler is on Raw. Good night for SD so far! LoL


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy crap, what a DEAD reaction for Dolph.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don't get why they do that weird silent part at the start of Dolph's entrance :lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dolph lol. Are they just trading mid cards?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol Dolph.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

And ANOTHER “who gives a fuck?” random switch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ziggler lmao.

Raw getting ALL the geeks.

RIP Raw :lmao


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Haha Ziggler on Raw...Jesus Christ. What the fuck is he going to do on Raw? Job to Jinder and Jeff Hardy? This is a shit pickup. Dude has 0 credibility. Not saying he deserves it, but he has none.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ziggler.

Dolph Ziggler is on Raw.

Jinder, Ziggler, Ryder, etc.

RAW is getting fisted. :ha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd like Hugh Jackman too if possible.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> You're in a fight and have to choose a partner...
> 
> Ember or Asuka?
> 
> I'd go Ember any day of the week. Ember would eat Asuka. :lol


Asuka every day of the week, she would probably take out half that male roster she's that tough. You are mad if you think Ember would kill Asuka lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fpalm, what are they even doing with this shakeup?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This show for real tonight :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolph coming to Raw to do absolutely nothing.:done


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Raw is really getting the short end of the stick this time. :lmao

But the roster was so stacked that they can withstand this. SD really needed a boost.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Dolph is bordering on X-Pac heat at this point


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Kurt do acid before the draft? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure RAW is a good fit for Dolph


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They dropped the ball with Ziggler in 2014 after that Survivor Series.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jump up some more, Dana :book


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ziggler? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big bitties bouncing worldwide


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear, Dana's tits are going to pop out at some point the way she walks/skips down the ramp. Every step she takes they're practically yelling lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ziggler lol

RAW getting fisted worse than SD last year :lmao


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

They really made Dolph look like an idiot with that US title situation. I just can't care about him anymore.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

addition by subtraction


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elias said:


> What part of Raw Debut do you not understand?




It was Kurt that said it. He could’ve easily meant It a different way. we’ll see when it’s Randy Orton or someone like that


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Abisial said:


> Raw is suffering from some ANAL bleeding after the ASS RAPING it's suffered during this shakeup.


It's about time. The last few years Smackdown has been the one that has been raped.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The 'Bella Fella Applicant' sign that magically appeared when Dolph came out :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler? :heston RAW getting reamed so far. :bryanlol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would've been a whole lot funnier if Raw had started and Angle says, yeah me and Paige didn't trade anybody. :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Nearly all of those trades made Raw worse. SD just needs one good name out of Seth, Joe, Ambrose, Roman or Braun to win this.


It’s a shame Paige is gm over there, with how much they use gms that shit is unwatchable now, otherwise yeah smackdown is making out great getting rid of garbage like mahal and natty


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Not sure RAW is a good fit for Dolph


Nothings a good fit for him.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Great. Blacked.com coming to the ring to interrupt what was looking to be Ziggies best promo since AJ Lee and Big E left him


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph needs to be WORLDWIDEEEE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Crowd beyond dead for TWW.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> Ziggler lmao.
> 
> Raw getting ALL the geeks.
> 
> RIP Raw :lmao


Smackdown took a hit last year. I think this year Raw is doing the same. Unless they have big plan o pushing some of the jobber clan they bought over. Owens and Zayn will be fine but the rest.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Dana Brooke’s titties bouncing coming down the ramp


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wouldn't mind a Apollo/Dolph tag team tbh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Himiko said:


> It was Kurt that said it. He could’ve easily meant It a different way. we’ll see when it’s Randy Orton or someone like that


Nah, it's a Raw Debut, it'll be Bobby Roode.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> I wish Ember got Asuka's streak...
> 
> You know someone that doesn't look like a clown, actually looks intimidating and a badass...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oS6OpRGXVo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ziggler v Titus
No Way Jose v Jinder Mahal

This superstar shakeup sure is making things interesting!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That in ring could make a great Brazzers video. :curry2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ziggler and Drew? :bjpenn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

drewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THE CHOSEN ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DREW!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy McIntyre! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh damn, Drew came back as a heel.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew McIntyre? LOL


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Vince with the desperation moves to make Raw so shit that people are forced to cheer for Roman


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH SHIT. DREW'S HERE!!! :mark: And he's a heel, I assume!


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

The 3 Man Band can reunite


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Now that's a signing. 

Drew look fucking amazing damnnnn


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok im all for this.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That's how McIntyre gets brought back in :lol


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

McIntyre back

You know what? Time for 3MB reunion!!

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

So Dolph and McIntyre are a team now?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh snap! Drew!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

3MB reunion inevitable!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wasn't expecting Drew


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DREW FUCKING MCINTYRE :mark: :mark :mark: :mark:

But he needs to stay away from Dolph though lol. Dolph's a jobber, Drew's better.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Drew Galloway returns? I approve!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought Raw was going to be the mystery partner in the 10 man tag. :hmm

Well, Drew's probably dead teaming with Ziggler. Just glad it isn't Andrade. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That Zig Zag/Claymore combo. :mark:


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Give him his old theme Vinny


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We all know how Paige got the better picks don't we guys? After all she knew how to handle a former GM.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dolph and Drew.

Fuck that works for me!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shocking pairing...

But McIntyre is BACK! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish they could have Broken Dreams as McIntyres entrance theme.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Show-Off and Chosen One!

YAASS!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like that potential tag team. That Zig Zag/big boot was fierce.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana's tits :mark
Drew :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus Drew is huge.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

okay that was a cool ass move. 

give these guys the tag titles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew overshadowing Dolph. roud


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So tag team okay


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

3MB


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew on the juice.

:bjpenn


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Great to see Drew.
I prefer him as a babyface, but I can them turning him in a few months. He's going to be a massive star this time round.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy shit, Drew McIntyre!

He looks fucking jacked.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wait Ziggler is on Raw? So that tease with him and Bryan made no sense along with the AJ match. So confused!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Phenom. said:


> Ember would eat Asuka. :lol


They must be airing that on the "other" ppv channel...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drew & Dolph. Is this 2010?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Secretary Dana is still too damn fine. :ellen

And :bjpenn at Zigglypuff / McIntyre being a unit. Digging that Zig Zag / Claymore combo, too. :clap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to see Drew on RAW, he looks great. The most decent thing RAW has got so far lol!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we replace Roman with Drew please?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Woah cool debut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a team I can get behind. 

Michaels/Diesel vibe


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YES another of my faves is back!!!! :mark: Now all I need is Dean back, and I'll be super happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No **** here, but Drew is one good looking dude


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Drew McIntyre looks like a tall Brian Kendrick


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't fucking care about Reigns. I want Ronda snapping arms.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Not the way for McIntyre to re debut on the main roster. Ziggler is no longer a thing. Titus Worldwide was DOA.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Soooo... any highlights tonight? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck would you stick a main event caliber star like McIntyre in a low rent team with Dolph Ziggler? Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

And drew and Dolph? What? Random but I love Drew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Drew his old entrance video. :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

McIntire vs Cass LOL


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Drew on the juice.
> 
> :bjpenn


The guy has legit worked his backside off and only gotten better, WWE better not mess him around again. He's a future main eventer and Champ imo.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

All members of 3MB are now on RAW! It's only a matter of time Bay bay!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Drew looks like a monster. God damn.

I was hoping for Drew on SD but this is sick.

I thought Drew was going to be the 5th man.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Drew looks huge.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This laxative ad though fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw is gonna be a bunch of Jobbers, geeks, and Roman Reigns. #MakeRomanLookStrong


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

How can you call Roman the big dog with a straight face after seeing Drew? Dude looks like a dark haired Thor for God's sake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There goes Drew being the 5th member in the tag match later on. Roode or AJ.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope ziggler cuts his hair and gives up those pants


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Drew looks like a monster. God damn.
> 
> I was hoping for Drew on SD but this is sick.
> 
> I thought Drew was going to be the 5th man.


Damn, seeing that segment and your avatar at the same time made me realize Seth and Drew look kinda similar :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> There goes Drew being the 5th member in the tag match later on. Roode or AJ.


Gargano would be fucking amazing.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Drew is main event in NXT, maybe ...

But on RAW he’s Dolph Ziggler’s tag partner lmao

Genius booking, lads. Genius.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Super Troopers 2 is using the Money in the Bank color/style scheme.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> Drew looks like a monster. God damn.
> 
> I was hoping for Drew on SD but this is sick.
> 
> I thought Drew was going to be the 5th man.


I don't think he's the 5th man


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986060579667415040


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Vinnie obviously had to had Lashley and Drew on RAW.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> There goes Drew being the 5th member in the tag match later on. Roode or AJ.


my money is on roode.

don't see smackdown losing aj. him and nakamura will go for another two or three months imo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My god RAW is getting shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986059821706166273


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can dig Ziggler as his mouthpiece or manager (Y)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Drew should have went to SDL without a doubt, no way he gets a fair shake on Raw, especially debuting as a team with Ziggler, already off to a retarded lackluster start.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3MB on the same show > the Shield.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Roman looking like a heel coming out with his hair up like that with that attire 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:trips8


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Did you know that Drew has a video masturbating on twitter? That was last week.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hate that Reigns hair bun...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't care, I'll still welcome Roman anyday of the week :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit 3MB is on Raw :lol :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How can you conceivably book Reigns over McIntyre when they eventually meet?

You just can’t. 

McIntyre would dwarf Reigns 1x1.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

getting booed in Hartford CT lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Roman cut his hair or did he go to a really tight manbun?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So again why is he the Big Dog when over 80% of the roster is bigger than him? Am i missing something?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Super Troopers 2 is using the Money in the Bank color/style scheme.


Have you seen the dodgeball and upupdowndown videos’ with the cast? Pretty good


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

hey, a pop for Roman!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God please don't put AJ on Raw.

Shit is going to be brutal...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its refreshing to see Roman with his hair up in a t-shirt :lol

He's literally had the same look since his main roster debut


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> You're in a fight and have to choose a partner...
> 
> Ember or Asuka?
> 
> I'd go Ember any day of the week. Ember would eat Asuka. :lol


In a legit fight? Asuka easily. She’s arguably the toughest woman on the roster second to Ronda Rousey and is fearless. She probably knows legit mma and is known to hit very hard in WWE which we can assume is a byproduct of her origins in Japan where she’d likely be hit just as hard back. 

The only thing that I can see give Ember a slight edge may be her athletecism but I don’t think athletecism counts much in a real fight. Speed perhaps, but I don’t think Ember is much faster than Asuka. She has a sportswoman backgroubd which explains her athletecism but does not suggest she can in any way fight.

In kayfabe, its still Asuka. Pretry obvious there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, you look so cool with that chain, Roman.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> My god RAW is getting shit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986059821706166273


Another L for raw


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> Nothings a good fit for him.


Except for Nikki Bella, of course.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd laugh my fucking ass off if 5th man was..JOHN CENA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Have they even attempted to explain why Roman randomly gets another title shot without doing anything to earn it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman sucks chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

5th man is probably Kenny Omega. I hear he was at an airport two days ago


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Pronk255 said:


> my money is on roode.
> 
> don't see smackdown losing aj. him and nakamura will go for another two or three months imo.


It wouldn't be AJ's RAW debut either as he wrestled once in December.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still don't know why Roman is getting a rematch


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Drew looks like a fucking Greek statue compared to Roman. :lmao

Let's hear the next soterrible it's great promo now. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> getting booed in Hartford CT lol


Damn, didn't realize they were in the Homeland tonight...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If it isn't the failure who talks big before Brock beats his ass like a jabroni :lol

LMAO bringing up Brock not being there again. He beat yo ass STFU :lmao


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

roman about to cut the same promo he's been doing for the last 2 months


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And as always Cole you completely ignore the boos he's getting, fucking tool.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Locker room leader, The Big Dog :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd just completely shitting on Roman :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now hes just coming off like he's whining about Brock not being there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I like that potential tag team. That Zig Zag/big boot was fierce.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986060245389656064


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Roman Reigns still not getting over with his HR Manager gimmick...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Have they even attempted to explain why Roman randomly gets another title shot without doing anything to earn it?


Even Roman doesn't know why he got another title shot.

See his promo from last week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roman's chain is reminding me of his cousin's old black turtleneck/chain/elbow napkin pic :lmao


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Oh my god, this Roman thing just isn't working. His reactions are worse than they've ever been, people just don't care.

This is done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FOTC? :heston


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Joes gonna kills you


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

My God Vince, _this push is not working. STOP!_

#ThankYouJoe


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gotta love Joe


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe!:mark:


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Whining about Brock not being there while still getting title shots. Shut up!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Big Bopper said:


> 5th man is probably Kenny Omega. I hear he was at an airport two days ago


That would actually be cool though.. but this is the WWE.. so probably not! :serious:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get it though, why is Joe randomly interfering in Roman's business? It literally has nothing to do with him :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't even hear Roman over the boo's and jeers LMAO


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JOE! JOE! JOE! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe about to rekt Roman again :banderas


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

JOE! :mark


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> God please don't put AJ on Raw.
> 
> Shit is going to be brutal...


Na, they are going to get rid of all the upper face and just put all the heels on Raw in preparation for Reigns' year long reign


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Still doing this "Brock ain't here" bullshit.. Whew lad


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh goody, another healthy dose of Joe's Truth Serum. :sk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Nobody wants this match Roman. Go the fuck away


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Joe to the rescue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JOE!JOE!JOE!:mark


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Same promo as last week from Joe............


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get it though, why is Joe randomly interfering in Roman's business? It literally has nothing to do with him :lol


Someone has to call out Reigns for making Samoans look bad!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Roman sucks chants.


 Heard a lot of low pitched voices too. Maybe woman and kids and grown tired of supporting a choker/loser who makes excuses.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Two Samoan Joes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also Joe can't talk about Roman losing to Brock, Joe lost to him as well LOL.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe is so good.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Joe eww


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not sure who's the face and who's the heel right now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Reigns goes over Joe this year....

FUGG OFF VINCE!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I can't believe Joe is being sacrificed to this mediocre push.

Send Joe to SmackDown, give him a title run, and give me my Aleister Black dream feud.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is finished. He’s totally acting like a heel. Might as well get it over with


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's crazy how stubborn Vince has been with the Roman Reigns push. The guy should be a huge asset but Vince has tried everything to pound the square peg into the round hole and all it did the break the peg and the hole.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Have they even attempted to explain why Roman randomly gets another title shot without doing anything to earn it?


No.
In fact, he came out and complained that he got the title match and had to read about it on the internet :lol 
Can't make this shit up :lmao


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

I fucking hate Roman. He is making me hate so many things I should love.

I hate Samoans, I hate big dogs, I hate the ancient Romans. I hate rain. Fucking Roman.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*insert dramatic theatrical video clip that ruins an otherwise fine promo*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Samoa Joe with that Bad News Barrett gimmick lol!!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Is this really the way they are trying to get him over? :lol 

Roman Reigns: He's a loser!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Therapy said:


> *insert dramatic theatrical video clip that ruins an otherwise fine promo*


Can't stand when they do this.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, I have a feeling Joe is going to help Reigns. I swear if they do that Samoa Joe will be just as hated as Roman.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> If Reigns goes over Joe this year....
> 
> FUGG OFF VINCE!!!


Roman is winning the title next week and will successfully defend it against Joe at Backlash


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright, someone catch me up. I saw Dolph & Drew are a team now which is f*cking fantastic. What else tho?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This video package seems a bit out of place right in the middle of a live promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's odd using Mania 31 as a way to show Roman choked against Brock, cos neither of them won that match. Seth was the one who came out on top there, we don't know who would won between Brock and Roman?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice of Joe to sit and edit this video so well with a score to make his point. 
Brass ring :vince$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lazy Fat Ass? Damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is never going to get the adulation of the crowds. Better get used to it. EXPERIMENT FAILED!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Body shamming? Fucking geek.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not a good idea to call Joe fat.:sad:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Have they even attempted to explain why Roman randomly gets another title shot without doing anything to earn it?


Vincent Kennedy McMahon.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

Joe is so phenomenal. He deserves so much better than talking to Roman Reigns.

Also WWE having their FOTC call someone fat after making Alexa the most evilest villain for calling someone fat


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Wait, I have a feeling Joe is going to help Reigns. I swear if they do that Samoa Joe will be just as hated as Roman.


Makes WWE sense. Reigns wins the title because Joe interferes. Cue feud.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Bopper said:


> I fucking hate Roman. He is making me hate so many things I should love.
> 
> I hate Samoans, I hate big dogs, I hate the ancient Romans. I hate rain. Fucking Roman.



I hate rain haha


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So Joe gets sacrificed for Roman. Yayyy!!! ?? nobody likes this guy and yet still pushed. He’s getting go away heat everywhere now! He will be defending it against everyone on Raw too and of course he will win. Raw sucks now. Glad Bryan didn’t come over after all


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"lazy fat ass" okay, that was good Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could see calling Joe fat. But how exactly is he 'lazy?'

:hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Samoan who can actually cut a promo. :bow


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Imagine, Roman, if you... walked towards Joe?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn, doesn't look like Joe or Roman are budging...


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

No way Roman is losing in Saudi.. this segment just confirm it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't get it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am shocked how well Smackdown is making out so far tonight in this draft!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, that was worth the time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope Joe goes over Roman.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tonight i learned that Nia and Roman are bullies.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Gets a serious dose of the truth two weeks in a row
> Responds by body shaming his critic

Roman, Y U NO BE A ST✩R?!?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm hands off with this one.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Another segment where Joe shows how much better he is than Reigns at, well, everything.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone else see logic in WWE running a storyline where the face chased the champion who was body shaming and a bully and created a spectacle about beating the bully yet allows Reigns to just completely make that look irrelevant by body shaming another superstar?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So to sum up:

1. Joe wants Lesnar to beat Roman, so his own match with Roman will be a non-title match

2. Roman is a pussy, but Joe still backs down from a fight with him.


WWE writing at its finest.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Roman is never going to get the adulation of the crowds. Better get used to it. EXPERIMENT FAILED!


You can't even call it an experiment at this point. He went full steam ahead blowing TONS of money investing in that dude only for diminishing returns at best..


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

The 5th guy can't be AJ right? I mean just kayfabe wise trading the WWE champion away would be very stupid of Shane and Paige.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Big Bopper said:


> WWE having their FOTC call someone fat after making Alexa the most evilest villain for calling someone fat


WWE logic strikes again!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman really is Brock's bitch :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is going to hold that title for two years at this point


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Not a good idea to call Joe fat.:sad:


Why?


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Why the fuck Absolution still using Paige theme?

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still using Paige's theme? really? fucking really?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seriously get Absolution their own theme.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Heard Paige's music and was like wtf haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You figure Sonya & Mandy Rose would get another theme song, since Paige is the GM of SDL now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are Mandy and Sonya still using Paige's theme? They need their own theme :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Come on Ronda help out Natty.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha, Mandy and The Iconics on SD and I'll be set. :mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige is easily the best SD GM in years. :lol
Great job getting rid of all your geeks to Raw. Can't wait to see who she drafted tomorrow!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They couldn't even give them their own music ffs? Not that I'm sad to hear that song, but Damn they deserve their own music now at least.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Two Samoan Joes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986063857842966528
*JOE!*










*JOE!*


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Absolution still coming out to Paige's theme? Lame.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These matches tonight are fucking terrible.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

So Heyman can't even show up to do promos for Brock, Samoa Joe has to do the promo for him, Grand. 

What is up with Roman's "I'm not getting physical," clothes from the last two weeks?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait a minute....when did they rename Miz's wife Mandy Rose?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So basically SD got fucked again


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, they really did turn Nattie face lmao I thought they were having her pull a "fake nice" act with how awkward that segment was. Guess we're back to 2013 Nattie.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Ronda to make a save against that other MMA woman.

Ronda & Natty vs Absolution at Backlash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I could understand them still using the theme if Paige went off tv, but shes still using her theme on SDL , makes no fucking sense for these two to still be using Paige's theme while its currently being used on another show by its owner.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Still with Paige's music, huh.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Shouldn’t Roman just say: “Hey Joe, how did it go when you faced Brock?”


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are still using Paige music :lmao

You can't make this shit up

Probably one of both members of Absolution going to SD


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

MrEvans said:


> Anyone else see logic in WWE running a storyline where the face chased the champion who was body shaming and a bully and created a spectacle about beating the bully yet allows Reigns to just completely make that look irrelevant by body shaming another superstar?


Are we really talking about body shaming here in pro wrestling? Now it's politically incorrect to call Joe fat?

He's FAT.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

No Steph or HHH. An actual Ronda segment where she wasn't involved with one of them.
If we got rid of Coach we'd have a perfect RAW


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So basically SD got fucked again


Not at all


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I think Mandy & Sonya are going to SD.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Are we really talking about body shaming here in pro wrestling? Now it's politically incorrect to call Joe fat?
> 
> He's FAT.


Re-read my post plz before quoting me


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So basically SD got fucked again


Nah, addition by subtraction for Smackdown.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like Sonya and Mandy together, for some reason.

They both have great looks, in totally different ways, and I think it kind of works together.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So basically SD got fucked again


How? SD is doing pretty good tonight I think.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There's a little too much women's wrestling these days


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Natty is a face now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Deville was about to turn on Rose...

Oh well


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MEMS said:


> Why?


I believe WWE crowds are vulnerable and easily influenced and it could impact how Joe is viewed. Not in a major way, but it could happen. 

I think it's a difference between making fun of someone for their haircut or clothes compared to making fun of their body. One is just jokes, the other is this weird indirect shot at a person's credibility.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy losing to Nattie....sigh, oh great here comes ronda..


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

ERE WE GO


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ronda!:mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Natalya to turn?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey.

:mark:


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

MrEvans said:


> Re-read my post plz before quoting me


Well I want to know something in the meantime. Do you really take seriously the words "body shaming" as something we should say now? It's a ridiculous term in the first place.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like seeing Ronda in actual regular segments (Y)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaaaaand, here's the Ronda feud. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sonya just got destroyed by Ronda :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Matrix moves need to fucking stop.. It's so fucking gay


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Deville :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why did Deville have to eat those licks though?!

I feel like Sonya coulda stood her ground in a shoot fight.

I get it though.. put Ronda over... oh well.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL! Gotta love Ronda killing Sonya in like 10 seconds and just casually crouching down to check on Natalya like she didn't just murder somebody.



SAMCRO said:


> I could understand them still using the theme if Paige went off tv, but shes still using her theme on SDL , makes no fucking sense for these two to still be using Paige's theme while its currently being used on another show by its owner.


They both had their own music on NXT, I don't get why they can't just use those.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ronda still definitely needs some work. She looked far less crisp here than at Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The She Beast Ronda Rousey.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Rousey needs to change how she walk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Full time booking will be the end of Rousey


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> Ronda to make a save against that other MMA woman.
> 
> Ronda & Natty vs Absolution at Backlash.


Called it.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I like Sonya and Mandy together, for some reason.
> 
> They both have great looks, in totally different ways, and I think it kind of works together.


Move them to Smackdown and let them shine, I think Mandy will be the one pushed cause of her look but Sonya could be a very good hand for years to come.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shitting all over Sonya’s MMA background... :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was so cringey.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I believe WWE crowds are vulnerable and easily influenced and it could impact how Joe is viewed. Not in a major way, but it could happen.
> 
> I think it's a difference between making fun of someone for their haircut or clothes compared to making fun of their body. One is just jokes, the other is this weird indirect shot at a person's credibility.


Snowflake Joe.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also Joe can't talk about Roman losing to Brock, Joe lost to him as well LOL.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Deville - laid out :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, I think Mandy & Sonya are going to SD.


Apparently they're just going to be Rhonda's personal jobbers.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin going to RAW...ok


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin on Raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was cool. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think they are splitting Absolution


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, don't put Corbin on Raw.

I'd rather he just get shaken up right out of WWE instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PS Ronda being a good puncher is laughable.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, Smackdown and RAW are just trying mid card wrestlers lmao.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Corbin?

Raw really is getting all the geeks. :lmao

Looks like SD is going to be the A show for the year.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rousey looking at Sonya like are you supposed to be me? :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda segment was nice. Raw is over for me.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Corbin to RAW. He definitely needed a change of scenary.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So much for Corbin entering the WWE title picture!

This is a good move for him. He needs a fresh start, and a re-packaging. Have him in squash matches for a month or so to re-establish himself.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

>Ronda's striking


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Ronda still definitely needs some work. She looked far less crisp here than at Mania.


To be fair, her, Steph/HHH & Kurt probably practiced the shit out of that match for the last two months.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Absolution literally have no purpose whatsoever now that Paige has not only retired, but moved to an entirely different show. But fuck it, lets make them keep her theme song and stable name. :mj4

And where the fuck was that striking game against Nunes, Ronda? :hayden3


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Corbin doesn't get a segment?

:lol


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Corbin on raw

Another one for Roman to feud with

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are actually making Smackdown the A show tonight! It's about time!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Baron just shave your head dude.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Full time booking will be the end of Rousey


They definitely need to be careful with how they book her, I can't see how she stays over with her winning every match. People will gradually turn against her unless and I don't think WWE will want that. Going to be interesting going forward for sure.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Gotta say a lot of that segment left me with huge question marks.


1. Why is Natty a face now? How the hell can she flop from face to heel so often with no tangible storyline? Bogus.

2. Rousey didn't look great, but OK.

3. Sonya and Mandy are complete jobbers. Jesus WWE. I guess you need someone to job in the women's division.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> PS Ronda being a good puncher is laughable.


From the worst puncher in the UFC to the worst puncher in the WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

When Corbin is the best you’ve got so far in a draft...Kurt don’t drink on Mondays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> PS Ronda being a good puncher is laughable.


Well, her strikes do look good though. I actually wince hoping she doesn't forget its a work.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I like Sonya and Mandy together, for some reason.
> 
> They both have great looks, in totally different ways, and I think it kind of works together.


Check them out on Instagram, they look even better together


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jinder Mahal and Baron Corbin off Smackdown? Talk about addition by subtraction...two of the most useless fucks on the roster.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> Are we really talking about body shaming here in pro wrestling? Now it's politically incorrect to call Joe fat?
> 
> He's FAT.


I don't think anyone's questioning whether or not Joe's fat. I think they're just pointing out the boneheaded inconsistencies in WWE's boneheaded booking.

They just spent a few months building a Wrestlemania match revolving around the heel body shamming the babyface and two weeks later their Golden Hero is doing the very thing WWE just told us to boo.

It's not about political correctness it's about telling a cohesive story.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They're just havin fun Maggle!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Another feeding choice for Reigns in Baron Corbin. :lol


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Corbin better give me a reason to watch him and actually make himself useful this time or I'll turn the channel.

I'm getting kinda upset at this shakeup. Just a bunch of never-coulds.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We're totally bout to get a Breezango No Way Jose feud aren't we? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay so they’re really making no difference with this shake up. Just swapping meaningless jobbers for meaningless jobbers.

Only decent draft so far is KO and Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Big Bald Wolf, Borin' Corbin. :bryanlol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yep another heel to feed to Reigns. Raw is gonna really gonna suck after Reigns wins the title at The Greatest Royal Rumble. Hopefully they do shift Rollins over to SD so he can start being the face of that brand or something


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> To be fair, her, Steph/HHH & Kurt probably practiced the shit out of that match for the last two months.


I'm 100% sure they did, no way they were going into that match cold with a green Ronda and Steph.

This solo run will tell us how great Ronda will be, she might have a lot of stinkers at first but I do think she will come good come WM time next year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SD getting rid of all their dead weight lol, first Jinder, now Corbin :lol


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

is Ronda the best pure striker in the double double E ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Staying awake only to find out if it’s AJ or Orton wow.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I drink and I know things said:


> Jinder Mahal and Baron Corbin off Smackdown? Talk about addition by subtraction...two of the most useless fucks on the roster.


I fully expect Jinder to be wrestling Roman for the UC at a random ppy this summer or fall.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I don't think anyone's questioning whether or not Joe's fat. I think they're just pointing out the boneheaded inconsistencies in WWE's boneheaded booking.
> 
> They just spent a few months building a Wrestlemania match revolving around the heel body shamming the babyface and two weeks later their Golden Hero is doing the very thing WWE just told us to boo.
> 
> It's not about political correctness it's about telling a cohesive story.


What if he's not trying to be a hero and instead he's trying to be an asshole?

Who has Roman saved as of late anyways? He could care less if people don't like what he says.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Jinder Mahal and Baron Corbin off Smackdown? Talk about addition by subtraction...two of the most useless fucks on the roster.


No one will be saying that when 3MB unite baybayyy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
Ronda casually kneeling down and checking on Nattie, like she didn't just destroy another talent who's entire gimmick has been that she can fight


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Eulonzo said:


> To be fair, her, Steph/HHH & Kurt probably practiced the shit out of that match for the last two months.


And it was booked to near perfection down to the small details--vintage, old-school booking.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Eulonzo said:


> To be fair, her, Steph/HHH & Kurt probably practiced the shit out of that match for the last two months.


Exactly. It shows that she can't really be relied on to have notable singles matches yet, let alone putting her in the ring with the likes of Asuka and Charlotte.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i did not think it would be possible that raw would get the shit end of stick this shakeup lol. smackdown could end up getting the better deal this time around.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Before you all get excited for Smackdown, I’m sure they’re gonna get all of Raw’s dead weight jobbers, so don’t celebrate just yet


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ronda's punching was bad.. now everyone knows why she got killed the moment she tried to box decent strikers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> Roman is winning the title next week and will successfully defend it against Joe at Backlash


Fugg off!

:laugh:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Staying awake only to find out if it’s AJ or Orton wow.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably Roode


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

oleanderson89 said:


> is Ronda the best pure striker in the double double E ?


She was shit in mma and her fake punches look worse than her real ones did


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lashley, Drew, Corbin, Ziggler, Jinder, Ryder, AOP, Nattie, Riott Squad...probably missing a few.

Only Lashley & Drew worth a damn. Maybe Corbin too? Idk...
AOP can be good but have to be booked right.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

As long as I get

Styles vs. Nakamura
Miz vs. Bryan 

on Smackdown the rest does not even matter.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Rousey looking at Sonya like are you supposed to be me? :lol


That was a full-on Lesnar smirk. She's pretty much gonna be female Brock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Well, her strikes do look good though. I actually wince hoping she doesn't forget its a work.


They do look good, far better than Shane's I just wish she had some of those in UFC.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Corbin to Raw, happy with that. Seems Raw is going to be heel heavy and we know why that is don't we. Need to feed the Big Dog.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige is doing a way better job than Bryan at being GM.

Getting rid of all the trash on SDL and got back the Miz.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao
> Ronda casually kneeling down and checking on Nattie, like she didn't just destroy another talent who's entire gimmick has been that she can fight


Wrong time, wrong place for Sonya. Rousey is pretty much going to make her irrelevant. Kinda feel bad for her, but oh well.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

if we can just get Orton on Raw now then Smackdown has basically cut all the fat, can only hope they get decent picks tomorrow.

Jeff Hardy, Finn Balor, The Club, Revival, Asuka, Bayley, Almas, Sanity to Smackdown tomorrow now please


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Katie McGrath said:


> Paige is doing a way better job than Bryan at being GM.
> 
> Getting rid of all the trash on SDL and got back the Miz.


You guys actually think Paige has any say in any of this? :vince


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You have to admit, Cesaro is so fucking handsome


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Katie McGrath said:


> Paige is doing a way better job than Bryan at being GM.
> 
> Getting rid of all the trash on SDL and got back the Miz.


But Bryan gave the suggestion of getting The Miz back so I don't see much of a point there . Kayfabe, brother!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dango is cracking me up man.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Who's fucking ring attire is jingling?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If the 5th man is Roode, can we cancel Raw? No way they survive the year after this mauling.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Before you all get excited for Smackdown, I’m sure they’re gonna get all of Raw’s dead weight jobbers, so don’t celebrate just yet


That may be true, but so far they haven't lost their top talent. (AJ, Nak, DB,, Rusev, and Usos)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FANNIE'S TWERKIN', MAGGLE!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> She was shit in mma and her fake punches look worse than her real ones did


Are you blind or just a Rousey hater? Please show me all these WWE Superstars with far superior strikes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breezeango actually has more credibility than the Bar after the Nicholas debacle.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cryptvill said:


> 1. Why is Natty a face now? How the hell can she flop from face to heel so often with no tangible storyline? Bogus.


Big Show says hello. :sleep


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> They do look good, far better than Shane's I just wish she had some of those in UFC.


Well it's easy to throw punch when you know that the person in front of you will not respond


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Charlotte, No Asuka tonight, my girl is gonna be eating pins left and right isn't she? :fuck


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Corbin and Jinder off Smackdown, this is awesome. 

A couple of good talents drafted and Smackdown could be coming out of this draft benefiting ten folds. Elias, Strowman, The Bar, Balor etc


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Big Show says hello. :sleep


Bully Ray in TNA says hello to Big Show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Exactly. It shows that she can't really be relied on to have notable singles matches yet, let alone putting her in the ring with the likes of Asuka and Charlotte.


For sure, Ronda still has ways to go before she can be in a match with Charlotte or Asuka. I love Ronda but she still needs some time to improve and gain experience before she should be allowed to have a match with the very best women of the division. They are just out of her league at this point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell are the commentators rambling on about? :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> What if he's not trying to be a hero and instead he's trying to be an asshole?
> 
> Who has Roman saved as of late anyways? He could care less if people don't like what he says.


I'm not watching so I can't really attest to context or the tone in which he said it, but based on Roman's history I don't think he was trying to be an asshole, I think he was trying to be clever and or funny. Making a joke like that is something the likes of Jericho or Rock would say as babyfaces in the past to illicit a pop from the audience.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> That may be true, but so far they haven't lost their top talent. (AJ, Nak, DB,, Rusev, and Usos)




They haven’t traded any top talent yet. I don’t think they will. MAYBE Seth or Finn but I don’t see any other top talent being traded.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> She was shit in mma and *her fake punches look worse than her real ones did*


They do exaggerate her striking but she is actually decent in the WWE. In MMA she virtually had no striking game but was a beast as far as ground game and submissions went.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Bar are going to end up on SD too :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW's shakeup depends on this last mystery debut.

To think SD might have:

AJ v Heel Nak
Bryan v Miz
Iconics/Carmella v Charlotte feud
Then possibly Jeff/Rollins?, Balor Club?, Elias?, The Revival?, Sasha?, Mandy?

But I have a feeling Sasha stays on RAW and Asuka goes to SD.

So excited for tomorrow. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Breezango with the win! :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Breezango, but WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY did Cesaro have to take the pin AGAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!?!?!?

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Breezango have had more airtime on this Raw than they did for the last few months on SD combined, and now they actually got a win :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Wow.. Who did The Bar piss off?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why are they acting like Breezango beating Sheamus/Cesaro like it's the biggest upset ever? :lol The Bar is almost on the same level.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> You have to admit, Cesaro is so fucking handsome


I absolutely love him, i think he's quite sexy and i love his body. Saw him at a WrestleMania Axxess one year before he debuted and just basically fell in love haha! He has a great smile/smirk too.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Breezango defeating the Bar. :lmao

Did Road Dogg jump brands too?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bullshit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Um would The Fashion Police be acceptable at The GRE giving women aren't.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sincere said:


> You guys actually think Paige has any say in any of this? :vince


This.. 

I really don't get why people keep mentioning Kurt and Paige.. surely it all comes down from the 10-20 creative people they have?

I'm sure Kurt and Paige sit in with Shane/HHH/Steph etc but I doubt they have a massive say..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rachel :lmao

I love Elias.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Well Rachel"... :HA


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> No Asuka tonight, my girl is gonna be eating pins left and right isn't she? :fuck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well Rachel... :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not an upset. The Bar simply is a joke now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Breezangooooooo :yes


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

looper007 said:


> They definitely need to be careful with how they book her, I can't see how she stays over with her winning every match. People will gradually turn against her unless and I don't think WWE will want that. Going to be interesting going forward for sure.


She's need to be like Lesnar , special events only


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. The Bar lost to a 10 year old, and now to Breezango.

The Bar has become The Buried.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

breezango not being jobbers O_O yay


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> That was a full-on Lesnar smirk. She's pretty much gonna be female Brock.


More like the female Hogan. She's gonna break Asuka's 'streak' before ever taking a loss.

At least for the next year, that's guaranteed. Nobody upstages Steph.

Charlotte v Ronda? Charlotte loses that np, particularly given they gave her the big win @ 34 this year.

After that, Ronda is gonna hold that thing for years, killin everybody. I could even see them having her unite the titles just for fun.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Elias just called Rene Rachel lmao!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Renee about to get some Elias dick..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Renee looking fine AF. :banderas


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

You guys actually think Smackdown is going to get better picks? They're just going to take Raw's trash with maybe 1-2 decent picks ei Balor and Hardy probably, Jeff most definitely to take the US title back.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Elias wooing Renee :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw are fucked, it's the last pick.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Remember, Sheamus is a:

- World champ
- Tag champ
- IC champ
- US champ
- Rumble winner
- Money in the Bank winner
- King of the Ring

What a fucking career :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

geraldinhio said:


> Corbin and Jinder off Smackdown, this is awesome.
> 
> A couple of good talents drafted and Smackdown could be coming out of this draft benefiting ten folds. Elias, Strowman, The Bar, Balor etc


Braun isn't going anywhere, keep Elias on Raw it's the right place for him. But The Bar and Balor I could see moving over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias calling Renee Rachel :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why is Graves such an Elias hater? 

Lmao and I dig Graves a lot.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOAT Elias.

What you doing Renee, spoiling what was to be an epic performance, my love for you has now ended.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Remember, Sheamus is a:
> 
> - World champ
> - Tag champ
> ...


Sheamus is a grand slam champ as well? Whaaaat?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nish115 said:


> This..
> 
> I really don't get why people keep mentioning Kurt and Paige.. surely it all comes down from the 10-20 creative people they have?
> 
> I'm sure Kurt and Paige sit in with Shane/HHH/Steph etc but I doubt they have a massive say..




If you’re gonna go down that route then you’ll have to mention how none of these matches are real and are predetermined and etc etc etc. 

We are talking about in STORYLINE! In STORYLINE, Paige and Kurt decide.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee is an Elias groupie.:mark


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

LETS GO VELVETEEN DREAM AS MYSTERY (My PRediction)


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Renee


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm a little early for the main event isn't it? Something happening at the end?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Nish115 said:


> This..
> 
> I really don't get why people keep mentioning Kurt and Paige.. surely it all comes down from the 10-20 creative people they have?
> 
> I'm sure Kurt and Paige sit in with Shane/HHH/Steph etc but I doubt they have a massive say..


I thought it was common knowledge that the GMs were just kayfabe figureheads that didn't really make decisions. They just do what they're told, act the part, and supply the window dressing for the cameras and segments.

Evidently people here actually think Paige is a shot caller now? :beckylol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Breezango defeating the Bar. :lmao
> 
> Did Road Dogg jump brands too?


POTN tbqfh.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Remember, Sheamus is a:
> 
> - World champ
> - Tag champ
> ...


A talented guy, but pushed way too fast. Del Rio would be up there too. They both still feel small time even with all those titles and wins thrown on them by Vince.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

tailhook said:


> She's gonna break Asuka's 'streak' before ever taking a loss.



You didn’t watch Wrestlemania did you?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

JOHNNY WRESTLING! :thinking:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fully expecting this mystery partner to be Bryan.

Big pop when he comes face to face with the Miz.

Leave us hanging for their feud, until Mania season!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Wrong time, wrong place for Sonya. Rousey is pretty much going to make her irrelevant. Kinda feel bad for her, but oh well.


I honestly do, too. Sonya seems like a really cool chick IRL & I can tell she's actually passionate about this.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Calling it now: Matt/Bray win the titles after Breezango distract The Bar, thus setting up a feud whilst Matt and Bray continue the ExpeDEESHUN of gold! :evilmatt


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> GOAT Elias.
> 
> What you doing Renee, spoiling what was to be an epic performance, my love for you has now ended.


Maybe she was annoyed that he called her Rachel? lmao!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> JOHNNY WRESTLING! :thinking;


Johnny Sports Entertainment


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Seriously, who need 5th mystery partner? Braun and Lashley more than enough to squash them all

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I'm not watching so I can't really attest to context or the tone in which he said it, but based on Roman's history I don't think he was trying to be an asshole, I think he was trying to be clever and or funny. Making a joke like that is something the likes of Jericho or Rock would say as babyfaces in the past to illicit a pop from the audience.


Based on Roman's history would show Roman doesn't do funny very well. He does smarmy. Both of them are taking potshots at another and have been know to do so even since Joe was feuding with Brock. They've always been trash talking rivals to each other.

I don't see him trying to get babyface pops anymore. He knwos he can't get it. I see him trying to be himself. With attitude. Reigns isn't a nice guy. You and I see him a bit differently.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cryptvill said:


> LETS GO VELVETEEN DREAM AS MYSTERY (My PRediction)


Definitely someone who's never been on Raw.

Either someone from NXT, Roode or Rusev/Corbin/Dillinger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean not in that Raw photo, means he's not eligible to head to SD I guess.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That graphic of the current Raw roster compared to SD :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Remember, Sheamus is a:
> 
> - World champ
> - Tag champ
> ...


I don't recall him ever winning the IC title?


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

Why was there a video package of Roman getting the crap beat out of him? It's like? Why are they trying to make him look like such a loser? To make his obvious title win less obvious? This is a terrible way to do that though? Cause He basically just stood their while he got buried by Joe and the editing team? And then just came back with "if u r so tuf then fite me, bro" which was so lame. Stop this WWE. You've already booked this man to never get over in the way he's supposed to, don't bury him too.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Himiko said:


> If you’re gonna go down that route then you’ll have to mention how none of these matches are real and are predetermined and etc etc etc.
> 
> We are talking about in STORYLINE! In STORYLINE, Paige and Kurt decide.


Ah fair enough, my bad if so!

I couldn't tell if people thought it was legit them or not from some of the replies. 

I'm still new so not sure how much kayfabe is kept on here!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wasn't impressed with Bryan's positioning on that SDL poster.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> I honestly do, too. Sonya seems like a really cool chick IRL & I can tell she's actually passionate about this.


Would be the smart move to get her over to Smackdown and tweek her character a bit. She can lead her own way on Smackdown but having her on Raw won't help her one bit.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean not in that Raw photo, means he's not eligible to head to SD I guess.


How bad was Dean's injury again that it has kept him out for this long?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Himiko said:


> You didn’t watch Wrestlemania did you?


I mean the streak itself... for days without losing or w/e. What was it.. 700? I.e. Rousey goes 1000.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Nish115 said:


> Ah fair enough, my bad if so!
> 
> I couldn't tell if people thought it was legit them or not from some of the replies.
> 
> I'm still new so not sure how much kayfabe is kept on here!


None at all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alexander_G said:


> Based on Roman's history would show Roman doesn't do funny very well. He does smarmy. Both of them are taking potshots at another and have been know to do so even since Joe was feuding with Brock. They've always been trash talking rivals to each other.
> 
> I don't see him trying to get babyface pops anymore. He knwos he can't get it. I see him trying to be himself. With attitude. Reigns isn't a nice guy. You and I see him a bit differently.


:clap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nish115 said:


> Ah fair enough, my bad if so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha I’d be mortified for anyone who legit believed Paige and Kurt had any say in anything


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That pop for Braun. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess the crowd saved their energy for the main event.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> Sheamus is a grand slam champ as well? Whaaaat?


I don't think he is. Was Sheamus ever IC champ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Is Miz really wearing a Naruto-inspired headband? And I thought The Revival were geeks. :lmao


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Always been a big McIntyre fan.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Definitely someone who's never been on Raw.
> 
> Either someone from NXT, Roode or Rusev/Corbin/Dillinger.


Rusev has been on Raw before. And Corbin already was draft to Raw earlier.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Fully expecting this mystery partner to be Bryan.
> 
> Big pop when he comes face to face with the Miz.
> 
> Leave us hanging for their feud, until Mania season!


I’m calling it: Nicholas!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Surely they won't debut Almas as a face.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why did this just hit me..:why is Braun on the face team? Lol his face turn was done awful but I don’t know even care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Graves legit just said Bullet Club


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

looper007 said:


> A talented guy, but pushed way too fast. Del Rio would be up there too. They both still feel small time even with all those titles and wins thrown on them by Vince.


Agreed. Especially in Del Rio's case, since Sheamus at least always played his role well imo. Del Rio was just so obviously talented, but also so obviously bland from the very beginning. Plus, add to that his future backstage drama, and just overall a horrible decision to have invested so much in him, with so little return.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And Finn with his CAW ring attire.. Sponsored by.. Ross Dress For Less..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Corey about to mess around and get fired for that slip up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rainbow gear is gone.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

AIDS club


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

When they start selling Balor underwear on WWEShop, he’ll be the most successful underwear model in sports entertainment history.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Rusev has been on Raw before. And Corbin already was draft to Raw earlier.


Oh yeah, DUHHHH

Prob Roode.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Finn looks good in blue..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

tailhook said:


> I mean the streak itself... for days without losing or w/e. What was it.. 700? I.e. Rousey goes 1000.




Oh you mean the length. Okay fair enough 

Asuka’s streak was 914 days. Which is hella impressive!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor should feud with AJ over Balor's support of the gay community.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I don't think he is. Was Sheamus ever IC champ?


That was my thinking, so much grand slam talk in this thread since Hardy became one hahaha.

Don't think he's held the IC tbh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corey saying Bullet Club and needing to be corrected :lol


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

:lol: dude really said Bullet Club though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I dig Lashley's theme song.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He's wearing blue. Is he projecting tonight?
Coach, he wears blue every night
Oh...

Why is Coach allowed to speak?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

BURN IT DOWN!!!!

:mark


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Gedo getting that Cease and Desist written up as we speak


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Absurd to think the heel team is up to the task of facing the face team. I mean, come on.:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:seth


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Graves must have just had a mini-heart attack after saying Bullet club :lol

Classic brainfart


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lashey just fuggin keeps himself in great shape.

AH-MAZE-ING!

AND OMG THAT BURN IT DOWN POP WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LOUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd loud af for BURN IT DOWN!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

The new face of Smackdown tbh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

ROLLINS!!! THE FUCKING MAN!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop.

:mark:

And the Burn it Down chant.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley with that little reaction.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOVE how people scream BURN IT DOWN now <3<3<3

Seth's shirt will make no sense if he goes to SD lol :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw is Orton debuting in St. Louis?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THAT BURN IT DOWN CHANT BLLEW THE FUCKING ROOF OFF!

:mark

:sodone


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This match is SOOOO not a fair fight [emoji23]


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Always cool to see the crowd chant "Burn it Down" as Rollins enters


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's Roode.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roode heel turn coming soon.

Be warned.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roode


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roode? I’m shutting this off


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins over AFFFFFF :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That 'Burn it Down' was the loudest one yet. Holy fuck.

Roode. :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god Smackdown didn't get screwed over this year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Booooooo!

I wanted AJ on Raw so I could stop watching Smackdown. Please don’t send Seth to Tuesday’s.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bobby Roode....ok. Time to get him lost in the shuffle unless he turns heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth most over face on RAW.:mark


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw's got all the boring fucks, hardly any point watching this show anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Roode, really? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw got fucking wrecked :lmao

Roode is their big face signing :lmao

SD keeps their top 4, have Miz, got rid of Jinder and Ziggler and will ge Jeff/Rollins/Balor.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bobby Roode to RAW....ok....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please turn on the faces glorious one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the team of Seth, Finn, Braun, Lashley and Roode. Great team.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks god, AJ, Nak and Bryan are safe!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Raw basically took Smackdown's entire mid card tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RAW is Roode. :tucky



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I don't think he is. Was Sheamus ever IC champ?


Nope. The IC and Universal Titles remain the only singles titles that Fella has yet to hold.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Roode? Lame. I'm a huge fan of Roode, but as a face he is dull. In the field of Raw, one has to wonder where he actually fits in. Sad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Glad Bobby Roode kept the fog machine guy employed after Taker went to once a year.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God I fucking HATE happy go lucky legit smile Roode.. This is a man who should never be a face.. EVER. It's not in him, his character, or personality.. It's fucking awful... Why WWE why.. PLEASE HEEL HIM THE FUCK UP


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

They made us wait for Roode? Boring fucker


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Not one reaction


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Push Rollins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So 

AJ
Nakamura 
Orton 
Bryan 
Miz 
Charlotte 
Asuka 


Plus maybe Seth and Balor on smackdown :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That's it? Bobby Roode?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roode heel turn coming soon.
> 
> Be warned.


IMO he is better as a heel.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Roode's theme is fucking glorious.

Too bad its much better than his current face run. Roode is meant to be a heel.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Graves legit just said Bullet Club


Vince's face is probably beat-red right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bobby Rooooooo

Well, I guess we're really getting Miz v Bryan soon :mark:


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeff Hardy, The Miz and Asuka are locks to go to SD. 

Smackdown is looking absolutely stacked with them keeping all of their good tag teams, their main eventers and all their good women.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

Please turn Roode heel.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

Dissapointed with this shake up

All of them is just midcard at least matt year RAW still get Ambrose and Wyatt (who is still main eventer)

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RAW has so far lost the Miz and gained McIntyre & Roode basically.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Hell yeah! Take one for the blue brand Roode.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Roode, really? :lol


 SD is the A show.

Their main event scene is a lot better than Raw's - AJ, Bryan, Nakamura, Orton and possibly Rollins, Jeff, Balor, Joe or Braun. Rey likely to sign soon too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love how Seth was taking charge for his team


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully Roode can turn heel on Raw now.



Mainboy said:


> So
> 
> AJ
> Nakamura
> ...


SmackDown is the A show again. :lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Roode's theme is fucking glorious.
> 
> Too bad its much better than his current face run. Roode is meant to be a heel.


which he will be hence why he is moving over to be feed to Reigns.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> So
> 
> AJ
> Nakamura
> ...


If they keep Balor on Raw, Smackdown might actually be a good show.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rollins is the only exciting thing about Raw going forward. They're wasting Strowman, and everyone else is a mid card heel who'll be fed to Reigns 1 by 1.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> When they start selling Balor underwear on WWEShop, he’ll be the most successful underwear model in sports entertainment history.


:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This match is loaded with talent!

LMFAO Vince is just too much lol!

Love that about him though!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Guess DB and Miz will have to carry the clear B show! There’s barely any star power on SD compared to Raw now! Wtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> They made us wait for Roode? Boring fucker


It's cause he's a baby face. Heel Roode is a lot more better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Doesn't look like Roode will be a heel either because you have Zayn, Owens, Corbin and Mahal as the heels. :no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins
Reigns
Joe
Braun
Elias
Owens
Zayn
Drew
Lashley
Roode
Dean (when he comes back)

doesn't strike me as bad, unless I'm missing something. Assuming Seth stays, which is 50/50 IMO.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> That was my thinking, so much grand slam talk in this thread since Hardy became one hahaha.
> 
> Don't think he's held the IC tbh.


Yeah Wikipedia doesn't have him listed as one. He could be considered a Triple Crown winner but it appears Wikipedia or maybe even WWE haven't updated those qualifications yet as they don't name the Universal or United States title as requirements like they have for the Grand Slam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Captain (Rollins) setting the battle plan


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Coach says something. Awkward uncomfortable silence and face palms

Booker T says something. Everyone bursts out laughing at it.

Booker wins! #BRINGBACKBOOKER


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also this is likely Bo and Axel's final main event on Raw, they better savour it :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MOBELS said:


> Jeff Hardy, The Miz and Asuka are locks to go to SD.
> 
> Smackdown is looking absolutely stacked with them keeping all of their good tag teams, their main eventers and all their good women.


Miz is already confirmed. Kurt announced it earlier in the show.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw roster fucking sucks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Smackdown is seriously must-see now

- AJ
- Bryan
- Orton
- Rusev
- Jeff/Seth (I'm guessing Jeff, since Raw really shouldn't lose its top face :lol )
- Miz
- Charlotte 
- Asuka 

:yes


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Pronk255 said:


> Raw basically took Smackdown's entire mid card tonight.


The Big Payback is tomorrow.

I think I'm going to really like how SmackDown come out in this shake up.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

From here on out, Seth Rollins shall be considered the FOTC.

Now that's a fucking mega pop.

That shit better be up on YouTube tomorrow.

Connecticut trembled.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Doesn't look like Roode will be a heel either because you have Zayn, Owens, Corbin and Mahal as the heels. :no:


Reigns needs a lot of guys to feed on so it makes sense to have Raw be very top heavy with heels during his title reign this year.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Guess DB and Miz will have to carry the clear B show! There’s barely any star power on SD compared to Raw now! Wtf


The daft continues tomorrow and some Raw stars will go to SD.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Really having a hard time getting into anything the past 2 Raws after Mania


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Is Roode going to turn heel here? Or is this gonna be two house show style main events in a row?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Smackdown is seriously must-see now
> 
> - AJ
> - Bryan
> ...


Really hoping Orton goes to RAW for Joe. Fingers crossed.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> SD is the A show.
> 
> Their main event scene is a lot better than Raw's - AJ, Bryan, Nakamura, Orton and possibly Rollins, Jeff, Balor, Joe or Braun. Rey likely to sign soon too.


No way they are getting all of them Vegeta. Braun and Joe I don't see going to Smackdown imo. Jeff and Balor for sure, Rollins is up in the air. I could see Rey on Raw, they need more fire power on that show. 

But overall a good Shake up for Raw, get rid of the rubbish aside from Owens and Sami who needed to get off Smackdown anyway.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Rollins
> Reigns
> Joe
> Braun
> ...


 The thing is none of it has changed, we've seen most of this a million times over.

Roode, Elias, Owens and Zayn are not main eventers.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Thank god Smackdown didn't get screwed over this year.


Looks like we're about to get a repeat of 2016. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> So
> 
> AJ
> Nakamura
> ...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like Ambrose needs to go back to SDL now.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll need an hour of meditation after this night. What a shaft draft. Corbin, psssh...

WWE still trying to hold on to some hope that Roode will get more over as a Face when even a blind man can tell he's becoming less over. It's like whoever makes these decisions is schizoid.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> SD keeps their top 4, have Miz, got rid of Jinder and Ziggler and will ge Jeff/Rollins/Balor.


That doesn't make much sense. SDL isn't getting both midcard titles.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Really hoping Orton goes to RAW for Joe. Fingers crossed.


They might do one of those announce a Smackdown talent for RAW tomorrow night like they did with The Miz tonight. I think Orton needs the move over, nothing much for him on Smackdown now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's two Bobbys on the face team :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> The thing is none of it has changed, we've seen most of this a million times over.
> 
> Roode, Elias, Owens and Zayn are not main eventers.


That was the main event and upper-mid card. I don't see that as being too bad. Owens and Zayn were the big gets of the night. Also depends on how they use Drew McIntyre and Lashley.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

So RAW get boring fucks like Jinder, Corbin, Breezango, Ziggler, and Roode

Meanwhile SDL still keep Styles, Nakamura, Bryan, and Charlotte and guaranteed will get Miz, Asuka, and one of Rollins/Jeff/Balor

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Are Reigns and Ronda are on the same show?

"Bury everyone!" :vince5


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, Braun is so fucking over.

Hope he and Seth go to SD. Raw is now basically a den of geeks for Roman's stupid FOTC reign.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> That was the main event and upper-mid card. I don't see that as being too bad. Owens and Zayn were the big gets of the night. Also depends on how they use Drew McIntyre and Lashley.


Owens and Zayn haven't been good since 2016.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bobby Lashley looks good.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Yeah Wikipedia doesn't have him listed as one. He could be considered a Triple Crown winner but it appears Wikipedia or maybe even WWE haven't updated those qualifications yet as they don't name the Universal or United States title as requirements like they have for the Grand Slam.


Wikipedia has it. Jeff beat HHH for the IC belt on an old episode of SD back during the AE.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lmfao the crowd wants Braun so they set up the hot tag for Bobby lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley hype!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LASHLEY = STAR!

Send him to SDL and PUSH HIM TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Roode has done nothing for me. He's a robe ripoff and a lame entrance.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think Sasha or Bayley going to SDL now?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

depending on who smackdown gets the main event scene could be good if booked right


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

If Strowman can beat the Raw Tag Team Champions with a child as a partner, surely he can beat Miz, Miz's Posse and the two boys that were beaten by a none wrestler and a "cripple" on his own?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> That doesn't make much sense. SDL isn't getting both midcard titles.


 One of Jeff, Rollins or Balor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley still is a strong mofo.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Mystic_King said:


> So RAW get boring fucks like Jinder, Corbin, Breezango, Ziggler, and Roode


Wait, RAW got Corbin? I must've missed that.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Man, Braun is so fucking over.
> 
> Hope he and Seth go to SD. Raw is now basically a den of geeks for Roman's stupid FOTC reign.


You actually think Vince is going to put 2 of the most over guys in the company on the B show?

Hell Seth just got a Monday Night Rollins shirt...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lashley.. beast


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW will be fine if they keep Rollins.

Lesnar, Reigns, Drew, Lashley, Samoa Joe, KO, Braun, etc. 
Ronda, Sasha, Bayley in the women's division.
Roode, Corbin, Ziggler are decent mid card additions. 
RAW can still be interesting if booked right.

SD has a lot of promise tomorrow though. Very excited.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

People calling Roode boring.

:heston

Good to see Drew back. Guy better get a nice push.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> That was the main event and upper-mid card. I don't see that as being too bad. Owens and Zayn were the big gets of the night. Also depends on how they use Drew McIntyre and Lashley.


I expect Corbin to get a big push, Jinder will be built for Reigns. Drew and Bobby will be pushed to the sky. Roode will turn heel sometime this year so will get built for Reigns to bury him. Maybe one of those jobbers will get the Jinder treatment only this time on Raw.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Roode's cahracter was prefect on NXT. Even with his entrance he was a good heel. This stupid company and wanting to make everyone into a baby face. 

For some reason I want to see Roode with Ziggler and Drew form some kind of triple threat group almost like a horseman style group. Nice clothes, limos, girls, money. Just 3 guys who are better than everyone else and they knew it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw seems pretty heel heavy.. probably lining them up for Roman?


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

Braun's a MONSTER AMONG MEN. Why not prove it by destroying some old dude from TNA and the comparatively short men on his team?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> RAW will be fine if they keep Rollins.
> 
> Lesnar, Reigns, Drew, Lashley, Samoa Joe, KO, Braun, etc.
> Roode, Corbin, Ziggler are decent mid card additions.
> ...


KO, Roode, Corbin, Ziggler, Sami :batista3


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

kpenders said:


> You actually think Vince is going to put 2 of the most over guys in the company on the B show?
> 
> Hell Seth just got a Monday Night Rollins shirt...


yes. okay maybe not both but one or the other. The point is to take away as many threats from Reigns.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Michael Myers 1991 said:


> Wikipedia has it. Jeff beat HHH for the IC belt on an old episode of SD back during the AE.


I was talking about Sheamus actually. 

I do remember that HHH/Hardy IC title match though, specifically HHH's promo afterwards saying the idea that Hardy could beat him was a joke followed by HHH easily beating him the next week :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nothing really impressed me on this show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All and all, RAW got fucked in this Shake up. When your "biggest" star is Roode fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Agreed. Especially in Del Rio's case, since Sheamus at least always played his role well imo. Del Rio was just so obviously talented, but also so obviously bland from the very beginning. Plus, add to that his future backstage drama, and just overall a horrible decision to have invested so much in him, with so little return.




Del Rio was the Latin Jinder Mahal


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Only guys going to Raw I care about are Owens, Zayn, and Roode. Fuck the rest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> RAW will be fine if they keep Rollins


Slim chance RAW keeps Rollins. They lost their mid card title(US title), so I can see them transitioning Rollins over to SDL.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This fucking roster

- AJ Styles
- Nakamura
- Bryan
- Miz
- Orton
- Rusev
- Jeff/Seth (My guess is Jeff, since Seth is Raw's top face atm)

- Charlotte
- Asuka
- Becky Lynch

- Bludgeon Brothers
- New Day
- Usos
- Gable/Benjamin

There will be at least 5 more switches tomorrow from Raw. Naka is newly turned and showing some great personality. Bryan v Miz is probably the longest term, believable, half-shoot feeling feud WWE can do right now. Maria and Mike Kanellis will most likely be back within the next few months to boost the midcard scene. Brand-new General Manager, with tons of storyline potential since she has storyline pasts/connections with other wrestlers. Plus, a newly crowned chickenshit first-time champ in Carmella, and the recently debuted Iconics. 

This show is gonna be epic :mark:


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Del Rio was the Latin Jinder Mahal


As a guy who absolutely hates both, at least Del Rio could wrestle. Mahal is 100% trash.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seriously, is there even a reason to watch Raw now? :lmao

I guess Seth and Braun, but that isn't worth three hours every Monday.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Slim chance RAW keeps Rollins. They lost their mid card title(US title), so I can see them transitioning Rollins over to SDL.


Or Hardy with the US title to Smackdown, both guys need the move. But I'm slowly sliding with it been Jeff. Rollins looks like he's going to be one of Raw''s big guns this coming year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins + Him selling a DDT = :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW really got a "Murderer's Row" in this draft. :eyeroll


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Midnight Rocker said:


> This fucking roster
> 
> - AJ Styles
> - Nakamura
> ...


Don't forget Andrade Cien Almas is likely coming tomorrow too. :mark

And there's a good chance Aleister Black after SummerSlam.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MetalKiwi said:


> Maria and Mike Kanellis to RAW?


Mike Kanellis is now on Raw.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Slim chance RAW keeps Rollins. They lost their mid card title(US title), so I can see them transitioning Rollins over to SDL.


Yes because Vince is going to put arguably the most over dude in the company on the B show...and considering that Jeff won the US title he's more likely to go to SD


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> All and all, RAW got fucked in this Shake up. When your "biggest" star is Roode fpalm


Plus last week Raw got AOP, Moon, and Lashley.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

SD can still potentially snag Jeff and Rollins, as Jeff is set to defend against Jinder at TGRR. He could lose it there and SD will still have the IC title. And then I think Rollins defends his title at that event too, so that’s double chance of 1 midcard title going to Raw. I think they’re gonna keep all the Shield on Raw though.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> This fucking roster
> 
> - AJ Styles
> - Nakamura
> ...


Mike Kanellis and Maria have been moved to RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz going to sue Bryan for gimmick infringement. :bryanlol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roode with the hot tag with no reaction.. This is what Roode as a face gets you


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Roode barely gets any reactions


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Nothing really impressed me on this show.


 Awful and uneventful, even with the shakeup.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

There are so much more Smackdown trades on Youtube/WWE.com


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody sleeping but :braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Or Hardy with the US title to Smackdown, both guys need the move. But I'm slowly sliding with it been Jeff. Rollins looks like he's going to be one of Raw''s big guns this coming year.


Yeah, either way it will be fine. No way Smackdown loses on the shakeup that's for sure.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Or Hardy with the US title to Smackdown, both guys need the move. But I'm slowly sliding with it been Jeff. Rollins looks like he's going to be one of Raw''s big guns this coming year.


i think the reasoning behind moving Rollins to Smackdown is to make him the face of the company and give him that experience. With him at Raw he's not gonna win the title until next year when Reigns' title reign is finished.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Wait, RAW got Corbin? I must've missed that.


Yes. It was in a video package.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Yes because Vince is going to put arguably the most over dude in the company on the B show...and considering that Jeff won the US title he's more likely to go to SD


Two of his most over guys are on the B show, which is looking very much like the A show now. So don't make it sound like a bad thing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN be catchin' bodies bruh.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Really don't know WWE fucked up the chance to make Drew or Lashley the 5th partner (if they debuted Lashley today instead of last week)

Roode as your surprise 5th partner was kind of flat.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Braun is so fucking over


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Braun over AF


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw has way too many geeks on the roster.

It's the first time in a while I've had zero interest in watching because I know a good chunk of it is going to feature geeks.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Two of his most over guys are on the B show, which is looking very much like the A show now. So don't make it sound like a bad thing.


Rusev is over in the same way Heath Slater and Elsworth were over in 2016, that's not even close to comparable to Seth and Braun. Smackdown is always going to be the loser show and going from Raw to SD is essentially getting demoted.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lashley spine busters KO but Miz tosses him out of the ring like a wet trash bag.. WTF?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem pops for Braun da Gawd. :tucky

And :mark: at Dallas and Axel shafting Miz now that he's of no use to them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun with dat dropkick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins quickly approaching hottest act in the company territory recently.

:trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man Braun moves so fast for a big guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I called it.:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz's seling of this is gold.

Bwahahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz v Bryan is def. happening. :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RAW also getting Mojo, Ryder, Mike Kanellis, and Baron Corbin.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

Another great spot ruined by camera work.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like Braun is the top babyface of Raw.

Raw feels like the Z show after tonight. Stale main event, SD's meh midcard while the rest of the show consists of geeks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here you go Miz, here's your thanks for making the only men's title left on Raw actually matter. Thanks for coming!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the pop of the night with entrances. Still got so much career left to go, as well.

:bjpenn

I'm happy.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Rusev is over in the same way Heath Slater and Elsworth were over in 2016, that's not even close to comparable to Seth and Braun. Smackdown is always going to be the loser show and going from Raw to SD is essentially getting demoted.


Bryan and AJ I meant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> Awful and uneventful, even with the shakeup.


It was okay but I have already forgotten most of it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That's a lot of abs on one team.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> RAW also getting Mojo, Ryder, Mike Kanellis, and Baron Corbin.


That's a BIG win for Smackdown.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Still think SD came out behind again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A couple of meaningless main events these past 2 weeks, I guess they will try harder after the Saudi Arabia stuff


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> RAW also getting Mojo, Ryder, Mike Kanellis, and Baron Corbin.


 Geeks, stale acts or guys who can't make it onto SD. Man Raw is going to be painful to sit through.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pheeeew, looking forward to tomorrow now!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw was fucking terrible tonight, was last week as well


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Still think SD came out behind again


they got rid of a lot of fat


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Boring show. RAW got new jobbers tonight. Yawn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I enjoyed that main event. The face team was a great one. Loved seeing the Miztourage ditch Miz too :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Still think SD came out behind again


And you're still wrong


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So does this mean Vince doesn’t like AJ or Bryan? They’re the two biggest stars not picked by Raw. He truly would rather market Corbin over them?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Still think SD came out behind again


 Raw got Jinder and Ziggler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The biggest name SD got was Miz. I'm good with that. Only way anything big changes tomorrow is if Seth goes to SD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986079275777437696


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Still think SD came out behind again


How? None of their top stars were moved to Raw, and they got rid of useless wrestlers.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> The biggest name SD got was Miz. I'm good with that. Only way anything big changes tomorrow is if Seth goes to SD.


 SD still has Jericho on the roster and will likely get Rey soon. Cien is another who could come up tomorrow.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So does this mean Vince doesn’t like AJ or Bryan? They’re the two biggest stars not picked by Raw. He truly would rather market Corbin over them?


I mean whilst RAW is meant to be the A show, they can't have every top talent, or nobody would watch SD, and the top talent would be lost on RAW.

I'm sure Bryan will sell enough on SD, he doesn't need to be on RAW. Same with AJ.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So does this mean Vince doesn’t like AJ or Bryan? They’re the two biggest stars not picked by Raw. He truly would rather market Corbin over them?


No, as I expected, he's protecting the golden boy.

It's bad enough that Braun is on Raw outshining his golden boy every single week. Having the only two other people in the company that can truly be described as super over is just total overkill.

Be thankful. Bryan and AJ aren't in Roman's prison.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> The following Superstars have been sent from SmackDown LIVE to Monday Night Raw during the first night of the Superstar Shake-up:
> 
> 1) Jinder Mahal
> 2) Ruby Riott
> ...


Fair showing by Raw. Future appears to be bright for SmackDown kicking off with Miz moving over to the blue brand.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> So does this mean Vince doesn’t like AJ or Bryan? They’re the two biggest stars not picked by Raw. He truly would rather market Corbin over them?


You seem like a nice guy, but you need to stop been so paranoid thinking cause Bryan and AJ aren't on Raw that they are screwed. They are two of the biggest stars and will shine on their own show. Bryan is going to go into a big feud with The Miz that fans want to see. AJ is going to face heel Naka. Smackdown is going to be the show to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> SD still has Jericho on the roster and will likely get Rey soon. Cien is another who could come up tomorrow.


Jericho is never around these days, though. Rey is old and washed. Cien would be a good addition if he's booked right. Raw also is still waiting for Ambrose and Jordan to come back from injury which adds alot of depth to the roster. They need to come back, though. Drew could be big if booked right, as well.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Let's break down the title picture on SDL now. Who have we got?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't believe people think Lashley is a star


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is WWE saying Drew got sent from SD to Raw? He was on NXT before this :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

My body is ready for tomorrow night. :night

I think there's no way Vince moves Rollins. He can't have him not on RAW.

I'm even doubting Balor moves.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD would be set if they get Joe and Jeff.

The midcard on SD was really stale, with how top heavy SD is one or two of the top guys will be around in the midcard to keep things interesting.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

RAW just got Chad Gable, saw via Twitter


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock and the Universal title should go to Smackdown.
A part time champ won't hurt a two-hour show as much.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Javocado said:


> RAW just got Chad Gable, saw via Twitter


 Great addition.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince puts the guys he likes most on Raw. That’s kind of insulting too lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Why would joe go to SD? Roman is going to feast on him first after Lesnar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/Miztourage/Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn/Kurt Angle MizTV segment

- Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn/The Miz/Miztourage backstage segment

- Bar/Breezango backstage segment

- Dolph Ziggler/Titus Worldwide/Dana Brooke/Drew Mcintyre segment + McIntrye's debut + attack

- Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe segment

- Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn/The Miz/Miztourage vs Braun Strowman/Finn Balor/Bobby Lashley/Seth Rollins/Bobby Roode


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Javocado said:


> RAW just got Chad Gable, saw via Twitter


He can't catch a break. He had a good team when he was part of American Alpha then they trade his partner (Jason Jordan) to Raw. Then he forms a new tag team with Shelton Benjamin only to get traded to Raw.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar showed up after cameras cut.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> My body is ready for tomorrow night. :night
> 
> I think there's no way Vince moves Rollins. He can't have him not on RAW.
> 
> I'm even doubting Balor moves.


If the biggest names SD comes away with are Miz (tonight) and Jeff (tomorrow night) I'd call that pretty even with Raw getting KO/Zayn tonight.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

To SD -

*Sure-shot -* 
Jeff Hardy or Seth Rollins - IC or US Title 
Finn Balor
Revival 
The Club
Rhyno-Slater
Alicia Fox (If she isn't fired for being rude to Ronda's husband)

*Good Chance - *
Titus Worldwide
Joe or Elias
Sasha Banks or Bayley
Sanity (Call-up)
Almas (Call-up)
Maybe Gargano (Call-up)
Absolution 
Asuka or Alexa Bliss ??

SD after Draft -

*Faces -* 
Daniel Bryan
AJ Styles
Randy Orton
Finn Balor ?
Jeff Hardy ?
Rusev

*Heels - *
Nakamura
Cien Almas (Call-up ???)
Maybe Samoa Joe or Elias ??
The Miz

RAW After Shake-up - 
*
Faces -* 
Rollins
Strowman
Ambrose
Reigns
Cena
Lashley
Jeff Hardy
Finn Balor

*Heels - *
Brock Lesnar
Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn
Samoa Joe
Elias
Baron Corbin
Big Show/Kane
Ziggler/Mcintyre (When they are not competing for the tag titles)
Big Cass
Mojo Rawley


SD looks too thin of heels. Maybe they will get both Elias & Samoe Joe. I think they have missed a massive opportunity to reboot the tag division. They should have transferred Usos or the New Day to RAW. The Club & Revival surely both need to go to SD to reboot their career & we have seen Usos vs New Day n number of times already & RAW Tag Division needs some star power.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

just announce chad gable mojo have join raw


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I would think Anderson and Gallows go to Smackdown. They need some type of change. I’m also guessing Jeff, Matt and Bray all go as well. Also maybe a returning Big Cass, Rey and Jericho as well.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Javocado said:


> RAW just got Chad Gable, saw via Twitter


Is that legit? So much you can do with him and Kurt. He’s a mini Angle.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With the break up of Shelton Benjamin and Chad Gable I think SD gets a new tag team tomorrow.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> they got rid of a lot of fat


That's one way to put it wens2


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Gable & Jordan back together again one day.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Is that legit? So much you can do with him and Kurt. He’s a mini Angle.


Yeah, should’ve mentioned it was WWE’s Twitter!
Could see him being built to be a strong upper midcard and perhaps the eventual feud with Jordan.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

An F5 to Lashley


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chad Gable moves to Raw as a Singles Competitor. Great for him, be very shock if they push him however. But the lad's got talent and could be a mini Angle if they book him smartly.

Means Shelton is going to fill in the lower mid card jobber role on Smackdown that's left by the likes of Zack, Mike and Mojo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Ascension and Bennett announced on twitter.


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw is basically Vince's muscle fantasy and Samoa Joe 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're still announcing people? :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Makish16 said:


> Raw is basically Vince's muscle fantasy and Samoa Joe
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


 And geeks, they've literally taken every geek SD has :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> The Ascension and Bennett announced on twitter.


Fill up those jobber spots perfectly.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Shake Up aside, we'll know everything tomorrow...

Can we all :mark out for that Rollins Burn It Down Pop!

Holy shittttt


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> The Ascension and Bennett announced on twitter.


With Ascension moving to Raw Smackdown tag team division is starting to look a bit thin.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yep. Seems like Smackdown and RAW are just exchanging mid cards. 

Don't expect anything major tomorrow excpect maybe seth.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Im thinking the cruiserweight division will get sent to smackdown.


Raw has 51 males superstars..not counting the cruiserweights. Smackdown has 19 with only 17 active.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Raw got rekt. Smackdown has already won


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Rollins is definitely headed to SD. No question about it. SD with Bryan, Styles, Nakamura, and Rollins. Damn that'll be some fine wrestling. Hope they send Balor there too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dibil13 said:


> Raw got rekt. Smackdown has already won
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SmackDown has the more popular people, but Raw still by and large has the people (at the top) that are more pushed. They're losing one of Rollins and Jeff tomorrow, so that's a blow, but it'll probably be Jeff who doesn't mean as much.

If they lose Braun or Joe, then....yeah. I'm shocked at the amount of fat they've trimmed off of SmackDown. Just brushed away all the geeks. I'm sure we'll get some of Raws, sadly.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Braun more likely to get title shots on SD then raw Seth get him away from Dean and Roman for awhile.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Corbin Vs Strowman feud interests me now.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 04/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part I*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Sasha and Bayley having their match on RAW just doesn't feel right, i've been digging the slow burn of their feud.
> 
> Also, i've always wondered, what happens if the RAW or SD tag/women's champs get drafted? Do they just get stripped of their titles? Do they swap titles if the other champs get drafted as well? It's a weird situation to think of really, probably never find out as they're not likely to ever make it happen.



This is why brand specific titles was a bad idea.

They should have the titles named as such.

WWE Women's Championship-WWE Women's World Championship
WWE Tag Team Championship-WWE World Tag Team Championship

This way, a title can be brought between brands with no issues.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get why they didn't leave this shakeup till after Backlash. They'd already set matches for the PPV, half of them now make no sense. It needs to be done right after a PPV before feuds get started.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*RAW WAS LIT! 8*D

Just hit me up at [email protected]*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The cool Raw picks were Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Dolph Ziggler, Bobby Roode, Breezango, Ruby Riott, and Chad Gable.

Everyone else I'm indifferent to.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Well it wasnt really much of a shake up, Raw mostly just got SD live jobbers. KO and sami were the biggest names to move and they were free agents to begin with (annoyed the wwe didnt split them up). Makes me think tommorow will be disappointing with miz and jeff the biggest names moving.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not really sure why they broke up Shelton & Gable. Also why Mike moved to Raw but Maria is still on the Smackdown roster. 

Who I could see going to Smackdown tonight:

Apollo
Big Cass
Dana Brooke
Dash Wilder
Elias
Goldust
Mandy Rose
Scott Dawson
Seth Rollins
Sonya Deville
Titus.O'Neil


----------



## A Strange Guy (Apr 17, 2018)

I predict seth/elias/balor/ambrose going smackdown. Maybe almas wld be called up from nxt as well. 

Ladies wise, i say absolution (99% confirmed), asuka and sasha. 

Tag team wise, the bar, titus brand and the club shd be moving. Just imagine, balor/aj/the club conquering sd. Hell yeaaaa


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow at RAW getting a ton of the mid-card superstars from Smackdown. Only Owens and Zayn were the big names to be moved. This is going to be interesting for Smackdown as I hope they get some of the big names from RAW. Anyways, decent RAW this week. Storylines were progressed. I'm enjoying the Banks/Bayley feud and glad their match ended in a no contest due to the Riott squad making their RAW debut. 

Jeff Hardy is the newest Grand Slam winner. I'm fine with that. Wonder if he's moving to Smackdown or Seth Rollins will. The Dolph and Drew Mcintrye pairing was interesting too. Hope it wont last long though. Wonder if Natalya is going to become a face with Ronda Rousey out there helping her. Those Reigns/Joe was short and ended weird. Lastly, we know that the Miz is moving to Smackdown which is better for him anyways. That 10 man tag match was fine but I hope Lashley and Roode start showing more character someday. Hoping for Axel and Bo move to Smackdown as they will be complete jobbers if they stay on RAW.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Biggest name I would expect to move to SD would be Braun

Jeff will definitely go, they wont leave both midcard titles on one show plus they wouldn't make this whole "Monday Night Rollins" gimmick and merch to move him over just a couple of months later

Smackdown will get Miz, Jeff, Asuka and then anybody's guess, possibly the likes of Titus Worldwide. Hopefully they get the Cruiserweights too

Also..... Bryan/Miz :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Another week and another Roman promo that makes you further realise how much of a failed babyface he continues to be like this.

Comes out moaning about Brock not being there again, when Lesnar beat the shit out of him every time he has appeared anyway. Then saying he’s going to get the job done inside the cage, when Brock beat him fair and square at WM without a stip. Then Joe comes out and rips into him with another piece of great mic work and all he has in return is to call him out on his weight?

I don't even hate the guy, but it just makes you scratch your head at what they're trying to do with him continuously.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Miz going back to sdlive Good can't bloody stand him(what happens to Maryse when's she gets back) 

Jeff Hardy going over to sdlive (then hopefully gets b k up to min event card ) would love to see him against AJ Styles two high fliers.

The Bar ??? Why would they have hem scheduled for raw tag team belts, there staying.

Apollo Crews needs to be split from Titus so he can show why he was brought over from NXT in the first place, has floundered.

Abosolution a chance for Paige to school them more behind the scenes as the riott squad are much better heels.

Can't see Finn Balor Going over to sdlive(may be wrong) as personally I think he has to most potential out of both rosters to become a main event card for the future( my personal opinion)

Sasha Banks great story teller and she needs a new direction as she's become stale on raw ( hope she becomes a heel)

Bring Johnny Gargano over from NXT he's got a really bright Future ahead of him.

Tommas Ciamppa really impressed with him since his debut could do really well.

SAniTy hope they get a chance to prove themselves as they have all the potential to become a force to be reckoned with.

Kairi Sane By far the most interesting and potentially could become even bigger than askua her gimmick is off the scale , along with her in ring ability.


I no the NXT performers (not all of them) will not a shot but that's who I would give a chance too.

Peace Y'all.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I really want Bliss to remain on Raw, and hopefully become paired with Liv.

Lashley needs something else his current theme is trash. I totally forgot he was in the match until he appeared.

Can WWE stop trying to make us care for Sasha vs Bayley feud. Just put them on SD already.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Biggest name I would expect to move to SD would be Braun
> 
> Jeff will definitely go, they wont leave both midcard titles on one show plus they wouldn't make this whole "Monday Night Rollins" gimmick and merch to move him over just a couple of months later
> 
> ...


People also thought Y2AJ was gonna be a long term thing after they started teaming together and started selling their merch.

They broke up one week later.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Smackdown's going to get a bunch of chumps, just watch.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

McIntyre showing up with Ziggler was a refreshing shock. No one saw that coming and it may get me interested in Ziggler again. 3MB is on the same show again! ...for now... because Slater and Rhyno seriously should be begging to go back to SDL. lol

I hated last night for Sonya. They have got to get her to SDL away from Rousey. With how Paige has said that Sonya was her favorite of the two, theres no way that Paige doesn't try to get her to her brand, kayfabe wise.

Makes no sense to keep the Riott Squad together. They haven't even made sense as to why they are a group in the first place.

If Jeff Hardy goes to SDL, that would be awesome. It felt like they moved the guys on SDL that they had nothing else for to RAW.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It's incredible to see all the backlash from WF about Balor's size last year, but no one seems to be bothered by Jeff Hardy beating a freak like Jinder.

My PE teacher colleague is bigger than him.


----------



## righteousfury (Feb 6, 2018)

Personally the show was ok. The one thing that I would have loved is having RUSEV come out for the 10-man tag instead of Bobby Roode. Rusev is so over right now with the people it is insane. I really hope that after the shake up he gets a meaningful run with a championship (feud with AJ maybe). Lets see what shakes down tonight.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get why they didn't leave this shakeup till after Backlash. They'd already set matches for the PPV, half of them now make no sense. It needs to be done right after a PPV before feuds get started.


 ppvs are joint branded. It raises the stakes a bit if the us title can go to both shows now and so on


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ember Moon came out to crickets on her second week on Raw, that's concerning


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Ember Moon came out to crickets on her second week on Raw, that's concerning


Not particularly. Nobody gives a shit about the gimmickless bint.

She should've stayed on nxt


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

zrc said:


> Not particularly. Nobody gives a shit about the gimmickless bint.
> 
> She should've stayed on nxt


Well some people here seem to believe she's the best woman in the company with Banks and Charlotte so they should be concerned


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Well some people here seem to believe she's the best woman in the company with Banks and Charlotte so they should be concerned


No character on NXT, no character on Raw. She has a flashy finisher and spent an age on the indies. 

I just described 95% of the roster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bruh, Lashley take off that headband, you looking like a dork.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

That video they put together of all the superstars rapping or singing about the shakeup was pretty corny.
I thought Alexa Bliss looked the best though, hands down. If she wasn't a wrestler, she probably could have been some plastic pop idol.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This was actually the most entertaining RAW I've seen in a while as it was exciting from the get go.

Jinder losing the title was bull, but boy that match was fun.

I loved the show and am foolishly hoping RAW can keep it up.

8/10


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That trip is so beautiful


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got some predictions right, but wtf putting Samoa Joe On sdlive, it isn't making any sense, but at least he will get the chance over there I suppose to get out of Reigns spotlight, his matches against AJ Styles in TNA were off the scale, he will become the top main card draw along side AJ, Daniel Bryan And Shinskue Nakamura, JOE JOE JOE, I'm watching now and dropped my sandwich lol


Peace y'all.


----------

